# What lovely [/sarcasm] people at furmeets!



## DubtheCreepyDog (Feb 14, 2013)

Me and my friend went to a few furmeets rather recently. I can't say anymore than: I wish we didn't.

 I'm about to list all the _colorful characters_ we've noticed so far.

 1)The yiffer. Like the name implies, tries to have sex with every male furry (well, the decent-looking adult ones, anyway). Constant flirting and sex talk. If you put your IM screen names anywhere in your profile, they will add you and cyber with you. They enjoy being slutty and see it as a contest or game. They don't have feelings, nor do they care about other peoples'. Usually they're not even very good looking.

 2)The foreveraloner. This guy's a desperate fuck who goes around hugging, scritching, even kissing _everyone_ (again, only the males though) at the meet in hopes that one of them will become his mate. Not very attractive, so that adds to their desperation. Will get all snuggly with people he just met without even asking their permission. Usually, the foreveraloner doesn't stop to think for a minute that maybe this clingy behavior is what pushes everyone away.

 3)The populars. Just like high school, furmeets had these too. They enter a room, and, like Norm from Cheers, everyone immediately shouts their name and goes up and hugs them. Anything they say is listened to by all the lessers. Usually they're good-looking, have some sort of talent, are in a relationship, are very outgoing and lucky and successful in life. Often the host of meets as well.

 4)The jealous wannabes. These furs only talk to the populars and pretty much ignore everyone else. We tried to go out of our way to befriend one and he wanted nothing to do with us. They act nice online but are very withdrawn and mean in person. The other regular furmeet attendees actually defend their behavior and say they're just "shy".

 5)The party animal. Of course furries have these types. Won't attend anything where there isn't drugs or alcohol readily available, whether they're of the drinking age or not. Get vomiting drunk whenever they can. Look down on those of us who maybe only want a little bit or have to stay sober to drive home. Will be mean and obnoxious whenever they can.

 6)The loner creep. Unlike the foreveraloner, these guys don't try to get with anybody. They usually sit in the corner of meets all by themself, not talking to anyone, either playing their PSP or on their laptop. I honestly can't figure out why they come to meets if they don't interact with anybody.

 7)The psychotic. Obviously has emotional and/or mental disorders. Can be seen with medications. May threaten violent behavior and even throw tauntrums. Avoid these at all costs. 

 8.)The token straight guys. Claim to be straight and they think it makes them unique individuals within the fandom. All the yiffers and foreveraloners (and everyone else, too) tries their hardest to "turn them gay". They aren't respected as much as the gay or bi guys are.

 9)The normals. These guys actually are, like the name implies, normal and tolerable people to be around. Though, for this reason, many at the meet may not even know their name since they don't stand out as much. Generally nice people to talk to with a decent day job.

 10)Girls. Yep, furmeets actually have girls! Not very many though. Most of them aren't very pretty and usually have a few quirks. You can tell that they sat by themselves at lunch in high school. But they're a lot more tolerable than everyone else (except the normals). They can belong to one of the other groups, but usually not to as much of an extent as their male counterparts. The good thing about being a girl is you'd get ignored by the perverts, since they're usually gay.

 Also, we've encountered combinations, which are 2x as bad. Foreverlone yiffers, psychotic loner creeps, etc.

 My friend and I are actually considering going to more meets, just to witness more of these behaviors. We may even videotape it. We probably won't go to a con though, that'd be too much of an overload.

 So what groups have you noticed at meets or cons?


----------



## Riho (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow.
Why did you spend twenty minutes writing that?
Put shit like this in the Rant/rave section.
Jeez, it's like you're some kind of anti-yiff policeman.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 14, 2013)

Riho said:


> Wow.
> Why did you spend twenty minutes writing that?
> Put shit like this in the Rant/rave section.
> Jeez, it's like you're some kind of anti-yiff policeman.




I actually thought the post was pretty damn funny/interesting.

And an anti-yiff policeman is something I would apply to be in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2013)

And the last character, the supeior stereotyper. ;3 

[yes I'm aware how hypocritical this is] 

Of your observations the only one I can 'confirm' is that there really weren't many girls at the last furmeet I went to - although I've only been to one, mind. 

Of course, as the unwritten rules of social conduct say, if I don't think anyone else is the lonely creeper guy, then it's probably me.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 14, 2013)

Some people lack social skills. It's nothing new. But I wasn't aware that there are so many absolutely crazy ones. I hope it's not THAT bad. I want to go a furmeet someday. 
Also use ":V" if you want to point out a sarcasm.
"What lovely people at furmeets! :V"


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 14, 2013)

This needs to be stickied.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 14, 2013)

You can add

The Weeaboo- Thinks that Japan is the coolest country on earth and wishes they were not American but Japanese instead. Discusses nothing but tentacle porn and which anime heroines they would like to have sexcapades with.

The Tolkien- Uses the most cliched fantasy setting and gives their character Mary Sue-ish powers, often with crossovers taken from established franchises like Lord of the Ringsw, Star Wars, Kingdom Hearts, and the Redwall series


----------



## Zenia (Feb 14, 2013)

I've only been to two meets (no one around here ever wants to do anything). I was the token female (except the second one when I asked my sister to come with me). Everyone else was a dude. 

The one that stuck out (in a bad way) was the smelly guy. It was a different guy at each meet. At the first one he was the one that was trying way too hard to be cool. He also had no sense of style... wearing a hat that he thought made him look cool, but it didn't. Also, those shiny track pants but most likely no underpants 'cause things underneath were painfully obvious, and GROSS.

At the second meet it was a guy that didn't bother with deodorant... or even (probably) a shower. Ugh. He was completely aware of it too and didn't care that he stank. He was also the one that couldn't stop talking about sex. It was very uncomfortable. So my sister and I stayed away from him and talked to his friend the whole time, who was nice, quiet and fun to be around.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2013)

And that's why I stopped going to furmeets.  I went to a bunch, met a ton of people.  I met a handful of people that I really enjoyed their company so we just bounce around to each others houses and have small party's or just kick back and play video games or watch movies and make awesome dinners.  All of us know how to cook pretty damn well so dinner is always a treat.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 14, 2013)

Zenia said:


> I've only been to two meets (no one around here ever wants to do anything). I was the token female (except the second one when I asked my sister to come with me). Everyone else was a dude.
> 
> The one that stuck out (in a bad way) was the smelly guy. It was a different guy at each meet. At the first one he was the one that was trying way too hard to be cool. He also had no sense of style... wearing a hat that he thought made him look cool, but it didn't. Also, those shiny track pants but most likely no underpants 'cause things underneath were painfully obvious, and GROSS.
> 
> At the second meet it was a guy that didn't bother with deodorant... or even (probably) a shower. Ugh. He was completely aware of it too and didn't care that he stank. He was also the one that couldn't stop talking about sex. It was very uncomfortable. So my sister and I stayed away from him and talked to his friend the whole time, who was nice, quiet and fun to be around.



Hahaha! I think ladies have it the worst because their recollections are always the funniest/most horrid.


----------



## DubtheCreepyDog (Feb 14, 2013)

Zenia said:


> I've only been to two meets (no one around here ever wants to do anything). I was the token female (except the second one when I asked my sister to come with me). Everyone else was a dude.
> 
> The one that stuck out (in a bad way) was the smelly guy. It was a different guy at each meet. At the first one he was the one that was trying way too hard to be cool. He also had no sense of style... wearing a hat that he thought made him look cool, but it didn't. Also, those shiny track pants but most likely no underpants 'cause things underneath were painfully obvious, and GROSS.
> 
> At the second meet it was a guy that didn't bother with deodorant... or even (probably) a shower. Ugh. He was completely aware of it too and didn't care that he stank. He was also the one that couldn't stop talking about sex. It was very uncomfortable. So my sister and I stayed away from him and talked to his friend the whole time, who was nice, quiet and fun to be around.


Ah yes, I completely forgot! I also met two smelly guys. One was a loner creep type, he didn't really talk to anybody. On his FA, he had a nice list of his weird fetishes and how much of a perv he was, but at least he had the sense to not discuss that stuff in person.

 The second guy was a foreveraloner who was also a wannabe yiffer but nobody would touch him. He also was aware that he stank but didn't seem to care. He discussed his fetishes in person. He was probably one of the most awkward people I ever met. I hope I never see him again.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 14, 2013)

OP, kiss me, right in the mouth, I like you, you stay.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2013)

Ravercore furries: These furries come dressed in all sorts of raver garb, and carry some sort of device that plays ear-bleeding and brain wrenching happycore, dubstep, or some other electronic music at the furmeet.

I still go to furmeets, but we've been trying to quash the public displays of creepiness from a few of the folks tactfully. Some of the men there don't hang with women unless they can draw, and some of the girls do not hang with other females if you look better than them. :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2013)

A friend and I are talking about starting up some furfag meets around here. I can't wait to see what colorful characters we meet!


----------



## Zenia (Feb 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> A friend and I are talking about starting up some furfag meets around here. I can't wait to see what colorful characters we meet!


Hopefully people actually show interest. I put up a notice about a LotR marathon and hang out at my apartment for the first weekend in March (to celebrate my birthday which is on Feb 26) and so far, NO ONE has replied. =____=


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Hopefully people actually show interest. I put up a notice about a LotR marathon and hang out at my apartment for the first weekend in March (to celebrate my birthday which is on Feb 26) and so far, NO ONE has replied. =____=



Sad.... :c


----------



## badlands (Feb 14, 2013)

DubtheCreepyDog said:


> <snip>



i like this guy, can we keep him?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Hopefully people actually show interest. I put up a notice about a LotR marathon and hang out at my apartment for the first weekend in March (to celebrate my birthday which is on Feb 26) and so far, NO ONE has replied. =____=


 Nobody will probably show. We had another dude try to start one up at the end of last year and while the first one had a decent turn out, less and less people showed until it was just me, my friend, and the other guy.  Of course, said other guy is also a manipulative pervert who keeps trying to get me to fuck him and be his "pet" too. :V


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe the loner creepy guys are just self aware.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 14, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Hahaha! I think ladies have it the worst because their recollections are always the funniest/most horrid.



A girl I knew said the first person she met at a furmeet threw up on her due to nerves. So much for "Going out to really explore and enjoy the fandom". Either he has never communicated with a girl or that's how furmeet furries greet one another.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 14, 2013)

Somebody knows their shit.


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 14, 2013)

Mentovas: Slut foxes
Toshabis (Toshabii?): Lovable assholes


----------



## Hewge (Feb 14, 2013)

They can't all be like this, can they? Is it the same at conventions?



Mentova said:


> A friend and I are talking about starting up some furfag meets around here. I can't wait to see what colorful characters we meet!



When a fox hosts a social gathering, is it just a more polite way of saying "Huge Orgy"? :V


----------



## Kentarvos (Feb 14, 2013)

well, that seems to be a glowing opinion of the community.:V

in all seriousness, I believe that is to be expected.


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 14, 2013)

Kentarvos said:


> well, that seems to be a glowing opinion of the community.:V
> 
> in all seriousness, I believe that is to be expected.



  Pretty much all nerd gatherings are terribad. I have only been to one anime and one video game convention before, and they were arguably just as bad, if not worse than the furmeets I have been to.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 14, 2013)

<--Is now scared of furmeets.


----------



## Tiives (Feb 14, 2013)

<-- Is scared of furries.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 14, 2013)

The first one I went to a guy talked about how he should kill himself because people weren't paying all attention to him.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 14, 2013)

catilda lily said:


> The first one I went to a guy talked about how he should kill himself because people weren't paying all attention to him.



Doesn't get much more furry than that.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2013)

catilda lily said:


> The first one I went to a guy talked about how he should kill himself because people weren't paying all attention to him.



Did he throw himself down the stairs afterwards and fail to off himself?


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Did he throw himself down the stairs afterwards and fail to off himself?



What an icebreaker!


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 14, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Doesn't get much more furry than that.


Are you sure about that T-dawg?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> What an icebreaker!



I know, right?


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 14, 2013)

@Green: Haha WOW! Is that a real thing?

If so, I'll bet its owner is one of the BO stinking patrons described above.

@Oz: Picturing someone in a cheerful fursuit doing it and lying at the base of the stairs with that vapid cartoon eyed expression. Maybe I'm the sick one...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> @Oz: Picturing someone in a cheerful fursuit doing it and lying at the base of the stairs with that same vapid cartoon eyed expression. Maybe I'm the sick one...



With their head stick in the railings.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 14, 2013)

I forced myself to take a closer look at the sparkledog, it actually made me feel a bit nauseous, no kidding...combination of the font and the colors, Can see its a joke now...(palette cracked me up...)


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 14, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Are you sure about that T-dawg?




MY EYES!!!


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 14, 2013)

I went to a fur meet once. Then I burned all my skin off, changed my name and restarted my life. 
HOT tip: if it's labelled a "furmeet" rather than "a bunch of people hanging out and shooting the shit", you probably don't want to be there.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 14, 2013)

DubtheCreepyDog said:


> 5)The party animal. Of course furries have these types. Won't attend anything where there isn't drugs or alcohol readily available, whether they're of the drinking age or not. Get vomiting drunk whenever they can. Look down on those of us who maybe only want a little bit or have to stay sober to drive home. Will be mean and obnoxious whenever they can.
> 
> 7)The psychotic. Obviously has emotional and/or mental disorders. Can be seen with medications. May threaten violent behavior and even throw tauntrums. Avoid these at all costs.


Oh look it's me

You forgot the no-shows, the guys that consistently promise to show up and always disappoint. They count, THEY COUNT


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been going to local anime meets for several years now, and there's been only two _weird_ incidents that were quickly contained.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 14, 2013)

I went to Furry Fiesta in Dallas, TX once, and while it was relatively enjoyable (there were some of these stereotypes but to a less extreme degree), there was one _*glaring *_anomaly there.
It was a really, really... well, to be blunt, fat guy in a skin tight panda suit. It was horribly awkward, and while he was indeed talking to some people, I just sort of avoided him.

The suit was almost indecent with its exposure. :|

Other than that though, everybody was nice enough. Yea, there are some weird types, but if you have enough patience and tolerance, it's not so bad.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2013)

Rolo said:


> I went to Furry Fiesta in Dallas, TX once, and while it was relatively enjoyable (there were some of these stereotypes but to a less extreme degree), there was one _*glaring *_anomaly there.
> It was a really, really... well, to be blunt, fat guy in a skin tight panda suit. It was horribly awkward, and while he was indeed talking to some people, I just sort of avoided him.
> 
> The suit was almost indecent with its exposure. :|
> ...


And plenty of booze in your system


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 14, 2013)

You've got all of them except one: the creepy old man. He acts like a child, with the drama of a teenager and all, and is so proud to be furry he refuses to associate with non-furries. Often he will have never stayed in a long-term relationship because he is so creepy. His life revolves around furry, at the expense of a possible job. His fursona might be a pedobear. He may or may not be a racist.
Generally, an all-around creepy person.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 14, 2013)

d.batty said:


> And plenty of booze in your system




If only I drank. 

That reminds me, there _was_ one girl who was pretty damn shitfaced. She came up to me and just started ranting about life and her boyfriend and whatnot, then her boyfriend came over, apologized to me, picked her up and took her away. 
While in his arms, she was just raving about how great their sex was gonna be.


----------



## Azure (Feb 14, 2013)

hey i bring my own drugs. yes there is enough for the whole class.


----------



## Troj (Feb 15, 2013)

Rolo said:


> I went to Furry Fiesta in Dallas, TX once, and while it was relatively enjoyable (there were some of these stereotypes but to a less extreme degree), there was one _*glaring *_anomaly there.
> It was a really, really... well, to be blunt, fat guy in a skin tight panda suit. It was horribly awkward, and while he was indeed talking to some people, I just sort of avoided him.
> 
> The suit was almost indecent with its exposure. :|
> ...



Bwahaha. It's like a deleted scene from The Shining.

In reference to the OP, that actually sounds like practically every gathering of geeks I've ever attended. The only exception here is that most of the pervs and creepers at furmeets sound like they're gay, but that actually means that a furmeet might be _more_ pleasant for me, because for once, I _might not _be a Creepy Sperg Magnet!


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 15, 2013)

I am going to a furmeet-party-thing this Saturday! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 15, 2013)

Not that I'm one to point fingers at weirdos, but the meets here were never very fun and I never understood why the few friends I had in the community were so fucking _fascinated _with them. 

We'd sometimes sit at Perkins, which is where the barking and excessive PDA was, and have nothing to do but play a game we brought (by ourselves) or try to wriggle into the group at the poker table (busy), one of the art groups (busy doing something we don't do), one of the groups of newcomers glowering or looking like deer caught in the headlights, or talk to one or two friendly people who might not be busy at the time.

Then we'd go to Caribou, which was much better, typically less awkward, and had a friendlier crowd where we'd talk to new people but ultimately didn't find much to do because it was nothing but coffee, a table of supergeeks and their machinery, and people who already know each other with someone we knew occasionally stopping in. We'd sit at a table, chit-chat with each other or sometimes other people, and go on our laptops.

I don't see why we couldn't just play videogames, go do something alone where we could focus on a more in-depth conversation or play a card game without a guy barking in the next booth, go skip stones at the lake, or anything else, really. It was distinctly awkward, and the picnic was even worse because it had a guy who glared at me and outright ignored me when my friend tried to involve me in the conversation.


----------



## Greycoat (Feb 15, 2013)

Ah. I remember my first Furmeet.
I remember thinking that everyone was going to be just like me. I even showered and groomed a bit since I wanted to make a good first impression. Even did some exercises so I would be relaxed figuring I was going to a small gathering to get to know a few locals and learn a few things.

I quickly learned I was not prepared!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, and I thought the Anime Club at my school was awkward... :\
I haven't really seen much personalities from them though, we usually just sat and watched anime, finished one show, then immediately started the next. No real time for socializing. (Then what on earth is the club for? I can watch cartoons at home...)

Anyways, awkward people like that is one reason I'm a bit afraid to go to furmeets. I told a friend of mine not more than a day ago, that just because someone is a furry, does not mean I want to be friends with them.
It sounds mean, but it's true, just because two people have a common interest doesn't mean they'll be all "buddy-buddy", or even get along at all.

I used to think it would be fun to wear my fursuit to school (on Halloween) once I make one, but then I'm afraid of the other fursuiters there thinking I'll be their friend right away or something. Kind of like how one guy wouldn't stop talking to me just because I said I watched My Little Pony... And we didn't really have all that much else in common. ^^; It was quite awkward, to say the least.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Anyways, awkward people like that is one reason I'm a bit afraid to go to furmeets. I told a friend of mine not more than a day ago, that just because someone is a furry, does not mean I want to be friends with them.
> It sounds mean, but it's true, just because two people have a common interest doesn't mean they'll be all "buddy-buddy", or even get along at all.



I don't think it's mean to *not want to* become friends with someone.

That would imply people need to be friends with every single person. They wouldn't even be friends at that point XD



Umbra.Exe said:


> I used to think it would be fun to wear my fursuit to school (on Halloween) once I make one, but then I'm afraid of the other fursuiters there thinking I'll be their friend right away or something. Kind of like how one guy wouldn't stop talking to me just because I said I watched My Little Pony... And we didn't really have all that much else in common. ^^; It was quite awkward, to say the least.



Well, it might not be good to be AFRAID of people trying to make friends with you, but I could see how it would be awkward in some cases.

Especially with furries since they usually think being another furry implies that you will.

I'm pretty direct though. If someone keeps talking to me and I don't want them to, I just tell them "go away."


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 15, 2013)

I go to fur meets as much as possible, and i have only met really great people. Im not looking for yiff at all but a long term relationship, and if you push that i will burn you to the ground. I see them as a great get away from my negative life.  I have noticed there being a really old guy at the meets that seemed "creeper" but ignore him. 0.0


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 15, 2013)

The furries in my area are cool. They go to sex shops when the meet is over and eh doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 15, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Hopefully people actually show interest. I put up a notice about a LotR marathon and hang out at my apartment for the first weekend in March (to celebrate my birthday which is on Feb 26) and so far, NO ONE has replied. =____=



I would if I could since we have the same birthday...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 15, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> The furries in my area are cool. They go to sex shops when the meet is over and eh doesn't afraid of anything.


But they don't sell animal cock dildos at sex shops, why would they even go?


----------



## Joey (Feb 15, 2013)

If I ever (read: ever) go to a furmeet I'll probably wear an Encyclopedia Dramatica shirt non-ironically just to keep people like that away from me.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> ....
> Well, it might not be good to be AFRAID of people trying to make friends with you, but I could see how it would be awkward in some cases.
> 
> Especially with furries since they usually think being another furry implies that you will.
> ...



Hmm. Perhaps I should have worded that differently. I'm not _afraid _of them, or afraid of being friends with people in general. I just don't want a "one sided friendship" where the other person won't leave you alone, even if you don't like them all that much. I'm not very direct when I want someone to go away, and they tend not to take a hint...

So if I'm afraid of anything, then I guess I'm afraid of having some really awkward, one-sided "friendship" with someone I don't really want to hang out with. Like I said, I'm not very good at driving people off when I don't care for their company.

Or perhaps I'm just being overly mean and need to be less of a grump.


----------



## badlands (Feb 15, 2013)

None of the ones i've been to have been that bad really, a bit of drama here and there but not filled with the kind of people you describe. Mostly just normal people who happen to be furries invading a bar on a saturday afternoon.

Might be things are different in the USA.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 15, 2013)

There's this one I used to go to in garden grove called the PS(prancing skilltaire). It's a meetup with tardfurs of epic proportions.  It's was tolerable with booze then some underaged cunt got blasted drunk and got alcohol poisoning. So the people that run it banned alcohol.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 15, 2013)

Seems to me the OP described a gathering of any subculture less concerned with sexual taboos. I saw very similar stereotypes in non-furry LGBT circles.


----------



## Troj (Feb 15, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Seems to me the OP described a gathering of any subculture less concerned with sexual taboos. I saw very similar stereotypes in non-furry LGBT circles.



True! 

At geek gatherings, I don't notice people glomming onto "the populars" as much, and snubbing non-populars, but gay males do tend to play social games similar to that.

So, it's yet another example of gay culture overlapping with geek culture, _n'est-ce pas_?


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 15, 2013)

I've never been to a furmeet, but I'm honestly not surprised at all by the people listed.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 15, 2013)

I laughed out loud when I saw this topic, really, what do you expect from a convention aimed at the entire furry fandom? 

You know what I call it? A big 'ol melting pot of queerness and contradiction... yep, can't get any stranger than that. You mentioned "yiffers"? Ugh, I can only imagine how many takers they actually get... hopefully not many.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Then there's me! And I'm worse than anyone at the convention. When I enter the room I want there to be the "Imperial March" from Star Wars to tell people that trouble is on the way.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 15, 2013)

Vroom vroom

Oh yeah I'm a squirrel and I totally love this


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 15, 2013)

Damn I was looking forward to going to a furmeet in the future.

Thanks for saving me though.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 15, 2013)

Going to a furmeet tomorrow. Based on the OP, I expect to be thoroughly groped.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 15, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Going to a furmeet tomorrow. Based on the OP, I expect to be thoroughly groped.



It's all for good reason, of course. :V

It is standard procedure you see, just bring your game face and humor them with self-dignity.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 15, 2013)

Are you kidding me? I'm going to go there wearing my special velvet groping gloves and steel cup. There is no way I'll miss out on all the fun! :V


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> There's this one I used to go to in garden grove called the PS(prancing skilltaire). It's a meetup with tardfurs of epic proportions.  It's was tolerable with booze then some underaged cunt got blasted drunk and got alcohol poisoning. So the people that run it banned alcohol.



Furries and alcohol in general seem like a bad combination, especially at PS. Though then again, I've only been creeped on only once so far, but I could see it getting worse if the shyer ones would lose their inhibitions.


----------



## Koenigstiger (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, I thought it was just me. I've only been to one or 2 meets and it was pretty awful. Luckily no-one smelled too bad. One guy had on perfume though, and it really stunk, especially in a smallish area.

It was pretty odd being a straight guy at what was essentially a gay-meet though. I went with a friend who's a girl so I kind hung around her most of the time though. there were some of the perverted types, well publically perverted that is, and I honestly found it a bit embarrassing to be sen in public around people like that. I may be a bit perverted myself, hey who isn't, but I don't run around in public declaring it/hanging on people.

I think the actions highlighted by the individuals in this thread are what tends to give furries a bad name, to make them something totally foreign and other to most of the public. Not that we'd ever be totally normal, but a little more self control and intelligence would be nice to see. Until then i don't think i really want to ever go to another meet/con. Individuals seem to be nice, but put them in a group and furries get odd pretty quick.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 16, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Then there's me! And I'm worse than anyone at the convention. When I enter the room I want there to be the "Imperial March" from Star Wars to tell people that trouble is on the way.


You don't deserve anything as amazing as the Imperial March.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You don't deserve anything as amazing as the Imperial March.



I've been to a wedding where the Imperial March was played when the groom came in.


But anyways, now I'm wondering what kind of people I might meet if I ever go to a furmeet. 
Hopefully everyone will too busy groping each other to notice me at all. :V
Seriously though, I wonder what it is that makes people so uninhibited sometimes. Especially when there are strangers involved...


----------



## CatWaffles (Feb 16, 2013)

Hah! Very nice and quite accurate as well. 

I've been to several meets and I know one guy who definitely fits in the "loner creep" category. He's not very creepy though, just anti-social I guess. There's one guy who creeps the hell out of me though, I won't even mention any more in fear of him finding this and knowing that I'm talking about him  

I might have to disagree with your statement on girls though, there's about 2 girls I can think of that are quite pretty I think so  

I'd also like to say that the first furmeet I went to was quite small and the furries who attended it were relatively "normal" (besides the loner guy) and generally cool people. I went to another one that is more well known and a lot larger, and it's just full of the things on your list :\.


----------



## Joey (Feb 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> There's this one I used to go to in garden grove called the PS(prancing skilltaire). It's a meetup with tardfurs of epic proportions.  It's was tolerable with booze then some underaged cunt got blasted drunk and got alcohol poisoning. So the people that run it banned alcohol.



Well it's run by uhh... Mark Merlino. Can't say I'm a fan of his...


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 17, 2013)

*Toronto Furmeet Party Trip Report:
*
*Hijacked social circle, interacted enthusiastically at them for a while.
*Played a game of MTG with Guy Wearing Cool MLP T-Shirt.
*Sperged for the proceeding seven hours with an aerospace engineering student regarding thermodynamics/fluid dynamics/aircraft design/pressure systems/quantum physics/life/the universe/everything. So good.

_Junk status_: not jumped.

_Conclusion_: Nerd parties are great.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 17, 2013)

I like this template!

*BrasÃ­lia Furmeet Report:
*
*Met the newbies that joined the circle since the last furmeet. Great sense of humor on these three!
*Had about five times the recommended daily amount of calories in potato chips and soda.
*Spent four hours talking about funny things in the fandom and how artists approach selling their art (conclusion: some like it, some don't, supply and demand still rules that particular element of the fandom).
*Cheap yakisoba dinner with the few that remained, talking about computers and computer accessories.

_Junk status_: not jumped.

_Conclusion_: Nerd parties are great, indeed.


----------



## Daggerjaw Bloodwolf (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah I totally agree on this one. 9 years in the fandom. I was on many meets. Those sucked.. Altough you got one point wrong, most of bi males want constantly to yiff/fuck a girl. The problem is when you are like me only girl in my country that is a furry... You are targeted. This is why I moved away in any case from them.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2013)

I think I'm going to start a thread asking people to recall their creepiest encounters.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 17, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> I think I'm going to start a thread asking people to recall their creepiest encounters.



I'd rather not relive that one. But in retrospect, it's definitely not as bad as some of the shit I read about.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, as much as I'd love to read all the stories...I just don't know if its a good idea.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 17, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Yeah, as much as I'd love to read all the stories...I just don't know if its a good idea.


/cgl/ taught me ages ago that creeper stories at nerd conventions are, by far, the best stories of them all.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

Having been to several furmeets, I can say with full informed honesty that the vast majority of furs are super chill people. Oh man, some of them are socially inept and annoying and try to give their boyfriend a handjob under the blanket while you're watching a movie? Uh, welcome to fandom culture, it's hardly exclusive to furs.

I find it sort of stunning that people expect folks that define themselves in part by their love for cartoon animals actually expect them to be consistently cool, approachable people. Yeah there's a lot of freaks, but there's a lot of really chill folks, and a big mixture of both. I dig it personally, but I can see how a lot of people would find it alienating.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> /cgl/ taught me ages ago that creeper stories at nerd conventions are, by far, the best stories of them all.



Used to be a thread at rpg.net, 'creepiest person you ever gamed with'. It was like the most popular thread on the boards! I could not get enough of it.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2013)

Ther used to beone guy at my local furmeet that went around sniffing people's butts. I freaked when he groped mine and socked him in the face.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Feb 17, 2013)

I've always wanted to go to a furmeet/con cosplaying Mega Man X

I dunno how many people would get it, but the joke would be for the people who do


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 18, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Why...oh WHY...did whoever runs those meets not kick this freak the fuck out the group?


And yet I'm sure there are groups that will keep a creep like that around, for whatever strange reason. After all, furries are supposed to be tolerant and accepting. Well, too much tolerance can be bad for you as well.


----------



## Troj (Feb 18, 2013)

Yerp, there's a dark side to tolerance and acceptance, which is that when a certifiably dangerous, malicious, or crazy person enters the fold, nobody knows how to handle that.

To make matters worse, many of these creepy types lack the social awareness and sensitivity to notice when others are trying to drop subtle hints that their behavior isn't cool, and bonafide psychopaths and narcissists straight-up don't care.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 18, 2013)

In all seriousness though, contrasting furmeet nerd party with standard nerd parties:

*It was significantly gayer. Really, really gay. 
*Way more hugs/macks
*Pile of nerds watching anime
*There were a couple grotty mohawks
*Lots of internet references
*Bird noises near the end of the night

So,  I guess to survive one, you need to have a certain degree of tolerance  for public displays of (?)intimacy(?). I'm pretty much impossible to faze when  it comes to awkward behaviour, so it was a-ok by me. Otherwise it was  pretty much identical to most other nerd parties I've attended.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, furries are known for being rather physical. Strangely enough, the local furries over here seem to be heterosexuals or discreet bisexual/homosexuals, so there's very little contact beyond the usual for young male adults. So the furmeets here are even more like nerd parties, with considerably higher amounts of sexual innuendo.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2013)

At the last 'nerd party' I went to...which was considerably long ago, we had cider to drink but decided to have tea instead. We spent the rest of the evening seeing who could dunk their buiscuit in the tea for longest without it splattering everywhere.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 19, 2013)

Sometimes I imagine furmeets like erotic games of Twister with people dressed as animals.

Where could you go wrong?


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 19, 2013)

A petri dish of bacteria and the great unwashed. That's healthy...


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 19, 2013)

So basically any 'con ever?


----------



## Annex. (Feb 19, 2013)

i guess i'm pretty lucky, i've been to a lot of fur meets and yeah, there are some of those people that the OP described and that were added, but others sometimes call them out on it (if its a minor thing, like something they said that wasn't appropriate) or they discuss it generally. in general, i like them.
irl, i'm female and i don't quite know where i fit. i don't sound like the girl category that was described, but then again, i have a mate, so that might make things different. i dunno, despite the bad, there's good in furmeets as well. maybe try different groups if there are any near you. or just getting together with the people you like from those meets.
best of luck. and sometimes, if things don't work out, shrug your shoulders and move on.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Why...oh WHY...did whoever runs those meets not kick this freak the fuck out the group?



He was talked to about his behavior and never returned after that. There's also a guy that goes around mewing and touching people. The fact that a friend of mine warned him that the behavior was inappropriate was enough to make a public rant of how we're mean and intolerant.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 19, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> He was talked to about his behavior and never returned after that. There's also a guy that goes around mewing and touching people. The fact that a friend of mine warned him that the behavior was inappropriate was enough to make a public rant of how we're mean and intolerant.


I love those public rants. Mostly because the people doing them usually go out in a huff at the end. So you get rid of a guy and you also get to watch a nice show of someone making a huge ass of themselves before that.


----------



## OtisTheDog (Apr 14, 2013)

Just scroll straight to the bottom and type...

I guess you think you fit into the "_normals_"...
A tad prejudice don't you think? xD


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Just scroll straight to the bottom and type...
> 
> I guess you think you fit into the "_normals_"...
> A tad prejudice don't you think? xD



No. It's not "prejudice" if it's based on actions.


----------



## Cat_Nipz (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow this is great to see after finding out one of my furry rolemodels was basically that "popular guy" thing you mentioned, also being an immature douche. I really hope I don't run into people like this when I go to my first Anthrocon. It seems people are friendly there from videos, so I really hope I meet some normal people who like to socialize and I can stand to be around.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 14, 2013)

Cat_Nipz said:


> It seems people are friendly there from videos, so I really hope I meet some normal people who like to socialize and I can stand to be around.


You will. Most people at meets/cons are nice people. You may not like them personally (become instant friends) or have fun with them but most people you will meet are going to be at least agreeable and social. Don't let the inevitable small group of ant-social, insufferable fucks ruin your fun.


----------



## Cat_Nipz (Apr 14, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> You will. Most people at meets/cons are nice people. You may not like them personally (become instant friends) or have fun with them but most people you will meet are going to be at least agreeable and social. Don't let the inevitable small group of ant-social, insufferable fucks ruin your fun.



Thanks, that brightened my mood and gave me a sigh of relief. Still depressed about my role model though :/


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 14, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Just scroll straight to the bottom and type...
> 
> I guess you think you fit into the "_normals_"...
> A tad prejudice don't you think? xD



If you tell someone to stop sniffing other people's asses in public, that isn't prejudice. 

Fucking furries...


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't met that many furries in real life, but do furries tend to insist on using their screen names in public rather than their real names?
I mean, when I meet people in real life, I use my real name, and I expect people to tell me theirs after I introduce myself, unless they're trying to hide their identity for some reason. I don't know, it's just me.

I haven't met any creepers either. Partly because I've never been to a furmeet. And judging from this thread...no, I won't go to one. Cons, yes, they sound fun and are big enough so you can run away from the man who smells like cheese. But furmeets? They sound weird. And seeing pictures of PS events doesn't help either (why must furries make such a big deal out of going to In-N-Out Burger? Why in suit?) I don't get guerrilla fursuiting in public spaces like that. It gives off the "we'll show you mundanes, we're furries!" vibe, as if it was some LGBT-rights issue.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 15, 2013)

As someone who doesn't really let on that he's a fur unless you ask, things like this worry me.


----------



## Fnoros (Apr 15, 2013)

As a loner creep, let me elucidate the reasons someone like that wouod go to a social event.

Firstly, we need some kind of social interaction too. However, our needs can be fulfilled just by being near people. Kind of like social vampirism.

Secondly, some loner creeps do want to interact wih others, but lack the self confidence to initiate interactions. In this case, they may hopelessly wait for some charitable soul to take pity on them and talk to them. If they can get o that point, they either do fine or get nervous. 

And lastly, they may have been dragged along by some friend who wants to "cure" them of heir antisocial behavior.

As to the other archetypes, just politely inform people if their behavior bothers you. that will probably take care of the wierder people.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 15, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

One type that's been left out of the original post is the "severe body odor" type.  There's usually always at least one of them, either they practically BATH in cologne/perfume, or they simply hate bathing and refuse to put on deodorant.

It's not selective to just the furry community either, but seems to affect a very small portion of the entire population as a whole.  There were a couple kids in my high school who were like that, who simply stunk to high heaven.  One of them constantly tried to claim that he was "allergic" to deodorant which is why he didn't use any...so then a few of us chipped in and got him this uber expensive hypoallergenic deodorant...but then he never used it (at which point it became clear that he just enjoyed smelling like a stuck pig).

The other kid was like constantly covered in dirt/filth and I guess refused to shower/bath.  It's like he had the mentality of a five year old when it came to personal hygiene and simply would ~not~ bath/shower unless he was basically forced to...which he was on occasion.  The school actually ~made~ the kid go to the gym and shower, he was literally ~that~ freakin filthy/greasy/gross.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 15, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> I would probably mostly hang out with the girls, because girls rock, and I'm a total girl manhag. Most of my best friends are female. Where are our more genteel gay representatives? I feel like I need to start a temp agency to fill this hole in furmeets and 'cons. Respectable Furgays, Inc.



You, sir, are a true gentleman. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

Someone with good art skillz should make some funny comics out of these types, sort of like Mike Reed's "flame warriors":
http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/

That would be really funny!


----------



## Bluey (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL !!!! hahahaha this is such a thread that shouldnt be taken serious.
Ofcourse cause 98% of people are normal xD and we are the weird ones.
Lets take look at examples 
Harem animes where girls wearing colars and calling their bf's as master,sire or owner and intro music something like this *Its good to be your slave*
Electrical bed that amps you even you speed up so much with your partner.COMPLETELY normal.
Used undergarment dispenser, condom dispenser on public park and only lez zone beaches.Quite normal
Forever alone gamers that ..p on female gaming characters.
Starwars and star trek fans amazingly normal people having sex in pink vader outfit is a routine of daily life.
[video=youtube;icAji8f3kqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icAji8f3kqQ[/video]

People are strange cause each and everyone of them is unique.You call it bad community I call it this is how life goes on.
6 000 000 000 people what kinda percentage would fit anything normal anyway.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 15, 2013)

Everyone on FaF are mundanes.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 15, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If you tell someone to stop sniffing other people's asses in public, that isn't prejudice.
> 
> Fucking furries...


Thanks a bunch for almost makin me shit myself laughing.  
Alot of my latest "lol" moments have been because of you...I hope your proud.
Bitch :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Thanks a bunch for almost makin me shit myself laughing.
> Alot of my latest "lol" moments have been because of you...I hope your proud.
> Bitch :V



I am very proud, dick. :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 15, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Everyone on FaF are mundanes.


You make that sound like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> It's not selective to just the furry community either, but seems to affect a very small portion of the entire population as a whole.  There were a couple kids in my high school who were like that, who simply stunk to high heaven.  One of them constantly tried to claim that he was "allergic" to deodorant which is why he didn't use any...so then a few of us chipped in and got him this uber expensive hypoallergenic deodorant...but then he never used it (at which point it became clear that he just enjoyed smelling like a stuck pig).



Haha, allergic to deodorant. That's a good one :roll:

One time at FC we let some random furry stay in our room. We noticed he didn't really shower at all and toward the last night he came back all gross from the dance. I told him "hey, you know there's a shower. You can use it..." and he replied "No, I think I'll take one when I get home. It'll wake me up." Wait, what? That doesn't even make sense...

I figured maybe he was just weird about that, but Casey (my boyfriend at the time) looked up his FA and he's one of these people who lists all his fetishes in his profile. Low and behold, a bullet point reads "I also like the smell of my own funk!"

What? Fucking Eww, gross! *pukes all over the thread*


----------



## Taralack (Apr 15, 2013)

Bluey said:


> LOL !!!! hahahaha this is such a thread that shouldnt be taken serious.
> Ofcourse cause 98% of people are normal xD and we are the weird ones.
> Lets take look at examples
> Harem animes where girls wearing colars and calling their bf's as master,sire or owner and intro music something like this *Its good to be your slave*
> ...



The fuck did I just read

Also this may come off as oddly pretentious, but I honestly have no idea how some people can go about their lives in such a mundane fashion, and the only interesting thing they have to talk about is gossip about their co-workers.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Haha, allergic to deodorant. That's a good one :roll:
> 
> One time at FC we let some random furry stay in our room. We noticed he didn't really shower at all and toward the last night he came back all gross from the dance. I told him "hey, you know there's a shower. You can use it..." and he replied "No, I think I'll take one when I get home. It'll wake me up." Wait, what? That doesn't even make sense...



That's one of the factors that can spread the dreaded Con crud. 
At Antrocon, I threatened to hose down a fursuiter in the headless lounge because he smelled like raw sewage and armpit stink.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 15, 2013)

Ew, there's nothing worse than a stinky fursuiter.  Well I'm sure therenis but ya know...
I'm glad mine smells like lavender.  I've had people come up and sniff me saying "wow you smell so good".  Then I say "thanks, now stop that" XD


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I've had people come up and sniff me



aaaand this is why I don't fursuit anymore ;3


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Ew, there's nothing worse than a stinky fursuiter.  Well I'm sure therenis but ya know...
> I'm glad mine smells like lavender.  I've had people come up and sniff me saying "wow you smell so good".  Then I say "thanks, now stop that" XD



My suit smells like citrus flowers and linen.

I made my own batch of sanitizer/scented stuffs for my suits to prevent them for stinking and prevent mold and mildew growth.

It works like a charm. :3
Then again...I had a person come up and sniff me when I wasn't in suit that said "You smell like girl; do you yiff?"



Ricky said:


> aaaand this is why I don't fursuit anymore ;3



Do they sniff you when you aren't in suit?


----------



## Recel (Apr 15, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> "I smell like girl; do you yiff?"



You're a really stubborn, anti-sexual being if you didn't fall for such a great pick up line! :V

All this talk about the good/bad things in a meet makes me really want to save up some money to go to one and see what it's like. I'm sure it would be a surprising experience, both in a good and bad way.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Do they sniff you when tou aren't in suit?



Surprisingly, the one time that comes to mind, the person was neither a furry, nor gay (allegedly).


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2013)

Recel said:


> You're a really stubborn, anti-sexual being if you didn't fall for such a great pick up line! :V
> 
> All this talk about the good/bad things in a meet makes me really want to save up some money to go to one and see what it's like. I'm sure it would be a surprising experience, both in a good and bad way.



I like "If you were a puppy, I would lick you" in conjunction with "You make my anus bleed".


----------



## Zuranis (Apr 15, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> *One of them constantly tried to claim that he was "allergic" to deodorant which is why he didn't use any...*so  then a few of us chipped in and got him this uber expensive  hypoallergenic deodorant...but then he never used it (at which point it  became clear that he just enjoyed smelling like a stuck pig).
> 
> *The other kid was like constantly covered in dirt/filth and I guess refused to shower/bath.*   It's like he had the mentality of a five year old when it came to  personal hygiene and simply would ~not~ bath/shower unless he was  basically forced to...which he was on occasion.  The school actually  ~made~ the kid go to the gym and shower, he was literally ~that~ freakin  filthy/greasy/gross.


There are people like that in my school, unfortunately. The worst one _claims_  he's allergic to deodorant as well. It's quite disgusting and although  he's a nice guy it makes him hard to be around sometimes - worst thing  is, I sit next to him in IT which I have five times a fortnight.
I  remember a friend of mine messaged online him once, basically explaining  in as nice a way as possible that he had a very strong body odour and  he should do something about it: the guy blocked him as a response.

Although  I never expected people like that guy to be at a furry-con, although  I've only ever been to one other convention in my life (which was not a  furry event) and... well I don't know. I guess I thought everyone smells  like freshly baked cookies made out of lavender or something.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 15, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> The fuck did I just read
> 
> Also this may come off as oddly pretentious, but I honestly have no idea how some people can go about their lives in such a mundane fashion, and the only interesting thing they have to talk about is gossip about their co-workers.



Brother all I wanted say was there is no such thing as normal cause each and every person is unique.Something sounds good for you may sound for another person thats why you cannot judge anyone or any fandom.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 16, 2013)

Bluey said:


> Brother all I wanted say was there is no such thing as normal cause each and every person is unique.Something sounds good for you may sound for another person thats why you cannot judge anyone or any fandom.


God that statement is so wrong. First off, there is "normal". Have you heard of social norms? Mores? 

You have to judge fandoms. Especially the furry fandom, since we're furries. So we should tolerate to kiddy diddlers and dogpokers? Comfort people who loudly talk about their porn when there are children present? Let murrsuiters walk in public spaces? 

The "accept everyone the way they are" credo is the reason why this fandom is so screwy! You shouldn't accept socially maladaptive behavior. And sexual perversions need to stay private, because they're creepy and they ruin the public image of the fandom. And people, for god's sake, stop treating this fandom like a religious lifestyle. It's a hobby. You can't make a living off furry unless you're really talented.

All these things really hurt the image of the fandom. And here I thought this fandom was supposed to be a "geek" fandom, spawned from the sci-fi fantasy circuit. Now it seems like a fringe LGBT pride community who feel they're a letter on the spectrum too, much to my annoyance.

/rant


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> God that statement is so wrong. First off, there is "normal". Have you heard of social norms? Mores?
> 
> You have to judge fandoms. Especially the furry fandom, since we're furries. So we should tolerate to kiddy diddlers and dogpokers? Comfort people who loudly talk about their porn when there are children present? Let murrsuiters walk in public spaces?
> 
> The "accept everyone the way they are" credo is the reason why this fandom is so screwy! You shouldn't accept socially maladaptive behavior. And sexual perversions need to stay private, because they're creepy and they ruin the public image of the fandom. And people, for god's sake, stop treating this fandom like a religious lifestyle. It's a hobby. You can't make a living off furry unless you're really talented.



All in all, I think some furries forget they are human just like everyone else and susceptible to hypocrisy and human error. Instead, you have those that think they are a separate entity or a race on their own. 

Lol Furries.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> And here I thought this fandom was supposed to be a "geek" fandom, spawned from the sci-fi fantasy circuit. Now it seems like a fringe LGBT pride community who feel they're a letter on the spectrum too, much to my annoyance.



Geeks or rainbow-shitting Faggots...

TBH, I'm not sure which one is worse :V

Can't we just be normal guys who like sports and the occasional cock one in a while?


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Can't we just be normal guys who like sports and the occasional cock one in a while?



Can't you be that and still respectful of people who aren't?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Geeks or rainbow-shitting Faggots...
> 
> TBH, I'm not sure which one is worse :V
> 
> Can't we just be normal guys who like sports and the occasional cock one in a while?



How about Rainbow shitting Geeks. :V

And no you can't. If you aren't with the crowd, then you'll be sent to the cuddle camps. :V



ursiphiliac said:


> Can't you be that and still respectful of people who aren't?



No. 
Off to the cuddle camps, infidel! >:V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

"cuddle camps"

... I like that :lol:


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> "cuddle camps"
> 
> ... I like that :lol:



The FCC got on my ass with the name I picked out before. They said it wasn't family friendly. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2013)

Bluey said:


> \Well .... it if people are so unhappy with community why the ... you are here for in first place.
> Ive been furry for such a long time I barely remember a moment I had problem with community.All the zones are clear, noone invaded my zone; I didnt invade theirs,
> no other fandom have this much mutual understanding about personal choices.You know what one of the best thing happend to me in this life was "me realising Im a furry".I never get a disrespectfull behaviour from a fellow fur and I never get a will forced on me by another fur.
> 
> ...



1. Social norms do exist in social-like environments. Social norms  are the customary rules that govern behavior in groups and societies. Basically, what to say, how to say it, behaviors in social circles, etc. In other words, *common sense.*


2. Furries understand furries because you are in the same interest. The rest of how furries treat others depending on their social interactions with other "mundanes" (if any) in a positive or negative way falls into this realm. Either you conform to those fallacies because of your interactions with the world, or you don't. Most furries fall into that realm of fallacy because it is a geek culture. 

This also creates hypocritical behavior within the community. Furries will accept everything because the credo demands it, but they will ostracize another because someone does not like or criticize another, and so forth. It creates a conflicting interest which goes down into a cesspit of drama.

3. The rest of your post is irrelevant gibberish that I cannot hope to translate without a bottle full of tequila and rum.... preferably mixed.

4. And stop posting macro images.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Bluey said:
			
		

> any other atempts to force people to so called "normalize" will make you either a tyrant or a nazi



Hey Godwin,

Nobody is trying to force anyone to do anything.

We are just poking fun at some social rejects.

It's a fun pastime; you should try it some day ;3


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2013)

Remember kids, always keep the original post on your clipboard. :V


----------



## Bluey (Apr 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> 1. Social norms do exist in social-like environments. Social norms  are the customary rules that govern behavior in groups and societies. Basically, what to say, how to say it, behaviors in social circles, etc. In other words, *common sense.*
> 
> 
> 2. Furries understand furries because you are in the same interest. The rest of how furries treat others depending on their social interactions with other "mundanes" (if any) in a positive or negative way falls into this realm. Either you conform to those fallacies because of your interactions with the world, or you don't. Most furries fall into that realm of fallacy because it is a geek culture.
> ...



You know people edit their post or delete them when they realise it will stir up water even more or they maybe just realised they over reacted and its bad for a peacefull man causing even more argument.

It is also commen sense you dont respond to a deleted post with a quote cause there is a reason its deleted and its ops decision.As an moderator you should known this better than Im.

Even if its an irrelevant gibberish, its my point of view*irrelevant gibberish* proably happening due to my lack of native English and failing tell what I really mean.

Irrelevant gibberish its something I hear alot in youtube,Its a common response when someone failed to grasp meaning of the words.
 When I said MiG-29SMT is better than 5 block 52 Vipers its also got response of "irrelevant gibberish"
I can went on and on and on with expamles like these.

Having 16k posts wont make your point true.From my point of view your one of those people like to criticize others to feed his own ego more like closing a gap of self disrespect caused by lack of proper skills to accomplished something usefull.

Your post doesnt cover a solution or something can aid which is why I found it useless.
One does not simply create a smurf community.You either get long all aspects of your people or live in a village with people only thinking like you are.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Hey Godwin,
> 
> Nobody is trying to force anyone to do anything.
> 
> ...



I ve dropped making fun of people a long time ago.Im more into how can we add them as usefull members of humanity, a respected part of community.
I must admit I do poking fun time to time but hhaha funny way/ not stab stab funny.Even so I dont poke my nose into their matters.They live their way and I will live mine.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2013)

Bluey said:


> You know people edit their post or delete them when they realise it will stir up water even more or they maybe just realised they over reacted and its bad for a peacefull man causing even more argument.




Actually, your major edit is technically against the rules and by right, I can actually restore it if you didn't leave the macro in its place:



			
				the rules said:
			
		

> Deleting/majorly editing the opening post of your thread. Minor edits (such as correcting grammar mistakes) are allowed, but otherwise it's considered as spam. Think before you post!







> It is also commen sense you dont respond to a deleted post with a quote cause there is a reason its deleted and its ops decision.As an moderator you should known this better than Im.



Again, I actually replied to it before you turn-tail and deleted it. Being a moderator has nothing to do with timing. Just because you nuked the original post and I rid your macro-post doesn't mean a thing. 



> Even if its an irrelevant gibberish, its my point of view*irrelevant gibberish* proably happening due to my lack of native English and failing tell what I really mean.



It's incoherent gibberish that preaches acceptance that lacks any semblance of structure or flow. I understand  the parts that are put together, and I would probably understand it more if it were typed in Spanish. Regardless, it was scrambled.





> Having 16k posts wont make your point true.From my point of view your one of those people like to criticize others to feed his own ego more like closing a gap of self disrespect caused by lack of proper skills to accomplished something usefull.



Post count has nothing to do with it, it's irrelevant.



> Your post doesnt cover a solution or something can aid which is why I found it useless.
> One does not simply create a smurf community.You either get long all aspects of your people or live in a village with people only thinking like you are.



Your solution of "Ignore it and hope that it goes away" isn't a solution. It's basically telling people that you cannot criticize negative behavior because we're furries. 
That's beyond incomprehensible. If someone is doing something that can endanger the individual or a group, you shouldn't turn a blind eye. If someone is being tactless in public, you shouldn't turn a blind eye. That's not a solution.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 16, 2013)

Bluey said:


> Brother all I wanted say was there is no such thing as normal cause each and every person is unique.Something sounds good for you may sound for another person thats why you cannot judge anyone or any fandom.



You know when I was growing up the adults told me that too. Then I grew up and saw this line for what it is. No one is truly ever unique. Every thought you ever had has been thought of by someone else. No feeling is exclusive. You are never alone in what you think is a yours only trait. 

You seem to come across as a person who does not like to see people pass judgement upon others. Please understand that like it or not, judgement is necessary. This is a part of being human. You do it every day even if you are not consciously aware of it. It is wired into your brain to make judgement based on what you see. To deny this is to deny a part of being human.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Your solution of "Ignore it and hope that it goes away" isn't a solution. It's basically telling people that you cannot criticize negative behavior because we're furries.
> That's beyond incomprehensible. If someone is doing something that can endanger the individual or a group, you shouldn't turn a blind eye. If someone is being tactless in public, you shouldn't turn a blind eye. That's not a solution.



There is a major difference between ignoring and respecting and also its nothing to do with furries, its all aspects of people.As I said before we have police for policing and laws for order.Those are the things will protect you.If someone cause you harm, he will be dealt with.You cannot simply jump out from nowhere and try to deliver justice, its what people failed to understand.Something that isnt seem to normal to you isnt a crime, it comes from uniquness of people and you have to respect it as long as they are within parameters of law.They have freedom as much as you have; You have your line of the border and they have theirs, you cannot criticize negative behavior just cause its negative to you; its not negative to people doing it.Im a straight and I find any picture relate with gays disturbing makes my fur shiver but I always can talk with them or listen their relations cause I respect them.

Seing over portioned girls or guys ... I find them not nice nor I consider them as art but I do not make a thread about and say "U ALL S..K" this is not ignoring this is respect.Ignoring is letting someone deliver cp on threads, seriously I hate anyone related with cp so much I cannot tell you, if I see one, I either tell them to delete it or if they persist I would call the cops.

All our freedoms and restriction mentioned in laws and protected by police thats common sense anything outside of this drawn line is respect zone.Noone is bad,criminal,disturbing or non human just cause they dont share your sense of "normal".I have tons of gay friends and from their view its normal.Most of them are fursuitters and added note some are smell bad due to weather.Espcially sunny days."Ahh dude is smelling bad we must hate them and push them out" isnt right cause lol its human nature.He sweated and tried to camo up it with alot of deo.It doesnt freaking mean he doesnt wash <.< .People should learn when to respect and when to critize but then again I will be ignored anyway.

I can give you an amazing example for thinking someone is guilty "without proof" cause he is different.Just like this thread its about generalizing people as normals and abnormals. 

Yesterday American marrathon bombed right? Police officer made an Arab wear bullet proof jacket and took him away.News on TV said "Saudi guy taken into custody as suspect of bombing, he asked protection from police in return of confession of his crime"

People came infront of station and wanted this guy given back to public for what he has done.
10 minutes later; Boston police department had to made an update, "Noone taken into custody,we do not know who or why this attack was made" ,"Saudi guy taken away with a bullet proof jacked cause he attracted attention of people as he could possible be the bomber due to he is an Arab.
Thanks to news people did not believe in the police story and eventually President himself made a small press conference about there isnt any subject and noone know why attack happend.

As you can see here, its quite dangerous to label anyone cause of their life style or being different or he isnt fitting normals.It could very rapidly can turn into hate and shit storm and very quickly could cause harm of an innocent person.You may dislike someone but that doesnt make him wrong or a criminal, best you can do stay in your line and let him stay in his.Thats respect.Thats not ignoring.

Keyboard warriors arent the police but they do have much more power than a police.Lets face it noone can stop a lynching mob.I ve seen many people got beaten that way and thats why I decided not to stir up waters cause my action might cause harm of an innocent.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 16, 2013)

The op seems a little bitter and seems to have this hate-on for furries. At first I thought maybe his first post was a troll post, or he was just a hater who had decided to come on these forums to hate on us or troll us. The low post count made me more suspicious. I figured he had just gone to a fur meet to see what furries were all about and decided all furries were freaks.


As someone who's gone to many many furmeets and cons throughout the years I can tell you that most of the people there are actually mostly normal and nice people. I've rarely ever had anyone hit on me or try to grope me (probably because I'm ugly as sin), although it's happened once or twice. Also, at furmeets people are a lot more touchy-feely, and I think it's because of that "welcoming, loving" nature the fandom tries to project. When I first starting hanging out with furs IRL I noticed people would randomly hug me, 'scritch' me (IE scratch my head or belly or chest in a friendly way), or poke me. I've gotten used to it, and it doesn't happen as much as it used to, but I can see how a complete noob to the fandom would be freaked out by such behavior. I don't mind the hugs but the rest of it kinda bothers me, and sadly some furries don't understand personal boundaries.

That being said, just about every meet and con has at least someone who might fit into the list posted by OP. It's pretty much a given that any geek event in GENERAL gets creepers and weirdos, because they come looking for acceptance for their socially unacceptable behavior. However, for most events the nice people have outweighed the crazies.

My favorite one out of the list is this one, though:


Ozriel said:


> Ravercore furries: These furries come dressed in  all sorts of raver garb, and carry some sort of device that plays  ear-bleeding and brain wrenching happycore, dubstep, or some other  electronic music at the furmeet.



Yea, I've met plenty of furs like that. And it seems I can't go to a furry's house or event without someone playing shitty electronic club music. It's like the only thing most furs listen to. I almost hugged the suiter at the con last weekend playing power metal out of his backpack.

I'd also add this to the list

Gay pseudo-furry: A furry that's not really into the fandom, but just joins to troll for male booty to fuck. Usually chooses a generic red fox for his fursona.
See: Mentova :V


----------



## Bluey (Apr 16, 2013)

Call it chickening out if you want but I do not wish to post anymore on this thread 
I will just sail into other parts of the forum


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2013)

Bluey said:


> There is a major difference between ignoring and respecting and also its nothing to do with furries, its all aspects of people.As I said before we have police for policing and laws for order.Those are the things will protect you.If someone cause you harm, he will be dealt with.You cannot simply jump out from nowhere and try to deliver justice, its what people failed to understand.Something that isnt seem to normal to you isnt a crime, it comes from uniquness of people and you have to respect it as long as they are within parameters of law.They have freedom as much as you have; You have your line of the border and they have theirs, you cannot criticize negative behavior just cause its negative to you; its not negative to people doing it.Im a straight and I find any picture relate with gays disturbing makes my fur shiver but I always can talk with them or listen their relations cause I respect them.



Hate to break it to you, but police do not handle social norms and tactless behavior. That's left to the average citizen to tell you to stop sniffing asses in public. If you respect a person, that's fine...but you shouldn't have to accept everything and you should have your own opinions on things. Criticism isn't a bad thing.



> Seing over portioned girls or guys ... I find them not nice nor I consider them as art but I do not make a thread about and say "U ALL S..K" this is not ignoring this is respect.Ignoring is letting someone deliver cp on threads, seriously I hate anyone related with cp so much I cannot tell you, if I see one, I either tell them to delete it or if they persist I would call the cops.



..Okay.



> All our freedoms and restriction mentioned in laws and protected by police thats common sense anything outside of this drawn line is respect zone.Noone is bad,criminal,disturbing or non human just cause they dont share your sense of "normal".I have tons of gay friends and from their view its normal.Most of them are fursuitters and added note some are smell bad due to weather.Espcially sunny days."Ahh dude is smelling bad we must hate them and push them out" isnt right cause lol its human nature.He sweated and tried to camo up it with alot of deo.It doesnt freaking mean he doesnt wash <.< .People should learn when to respect and when to critize but then again I will be ignored anyway.



Telling a person that they smell bad tactfully isn't ostracism. That's telling a person that they need to bathe for a myriad of reason...like for instance, at a convention. BO is one of the reasons that con crud starts and spreads...but I digress The rest is irrelevant since I think you are confusing social norms with unlawful behavior.




> Yesterday American marrathon bombed right? Police officer made an Arab wear bullet proof jacket and took him away.News on TV said "Saudi guy taken into custody as suspect of bombing, he asked protection from police in return of confession of his crime"
> 
> People came infront of station and wanted this guy given back to public for what he has done.
> 10 minutes later; Boston police department had to made an update, "Noone taken into custody,we do not know who or why this attack was made" ,"Saudi guy taken away with a bullet proof jacked cause he attracted attention of people as he could possible be the bomber due to he is an Arab.
> ...



What does this have to do with furries?!

No, no, no no! That's tasteless.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 16, 2013)

Did you just compare people not approving of maladaptive social behaviors to the police trying to frame an innocent person? Wat.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

It would be better stated that a lot of people, in general, WANT to be "unique" and "different"...but there's always a conflicting emotional need for "togetherness" and "likeness", which is how/why a lot of "fringe" groups get started.  It lets people pretend that they're a "unique little snowflake" while still giving them an "in-group" to belong to and be apart of.

The truth is though...people are very rarely EVER actually "unique" in any sense of the word.  There's interests, hobbies, desires, cliques, communities and the like of every sort imaginable, with new ones being formulated every day...but those don't make you unique.

No matter what interest or hobby you take, no matter what community, class or form you make yourself apart of, human beings are human beings and are inherently locked into *VERY* specific PATTERNS OF BEHAVIOR.  The trick is, when you listen to people...stop listening to *WHAT* they're saying and start listening to *WHY* they're saying it.  It's the *WHY* that's the most important underlying factor. 

The sad thing is, most human beings very rarely ever make it to any level beyond the "emotional needs" tier on 'ol Maslow's Hierarchy.  The vast majority of "civilized" (privileged) society is inherently STUCK within that level, largely I think because they were born into it.  I think in general it's much easier to move beyond that level if you've endured "hardships" in your life on some of the lower tiers, working your way up.  Where as if you're simply born into the "emotional needs" level, you don't usually progress much further.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 16, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> It would be better stated that a lot of people, in general, WANT to be "unique" and "different"...but there's always a conflicting emotional need for "togetherness" and "likeness", which is how/why a lot of "fringe" groups get started.  It lets people pretend that they're a "unique little snowflake" while still giving them an "in-group" to belong to and be apart of.
> 
> The truth is though...people are very rarely EVER actually "unique" in any sense of the word.  There's interests, hobbies, desires, cliques, communities and the like of every sort imaginable, with new ones being formulated every day...but those don't make you unique.
> 
> ...



This person understand it; he or she has the deepest intellect,refrained from personal ego and went onto empathy.Thank you for telling this which is something I couldnt do with my level of English.





Maslow's Hierarchy


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Bluey said:


> This person understand it; he or she has the  deepest intellect,refrained from personal ego and went onto  empathy.Thank you for telling this which is something I couldnt do with  my level of English.



wat...have you seen their previous posts?



> Maslow's Hierarchy



A lot of furries fail at the first three. You can't just pick #4 and #5 at the expense of the lower levels. Psychological incompetence != normal behavior or "exciting" communities.

What would you tell an alcoholic? That we should not judge him and it's his or her lifestyle? That we should tell him or her "a-okay"?

This is starting to come off as blatant enabling of asocial (perhaps even _anti-_social), abnormal behavior. Ask yourself: is it helping or harming the prospects of the human race? Because I don't think enabling regressive behavior, such as the ignorance of the difference between private and public, is helping. Please look into the geek social fallacies Ozriel linked. There's some depressing psychology in there, a testament to the embarrassments this generation of western society has produced.

By the way, please don't pick and choose supposed facts to support your argument. That's called confirmation bias.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> The sad thing is, most human beings very rarely ever make it to any level beyond the "emotional needs" tier on 'ol Maslow's Hierarchy.  The vast majority of "civilized" (privileged) society is inherently STUCK within that level, largely I think because they were born into it.  I think in general it's much easier to move beyond that level if you've endured "hardships" in your life on some of the lower tiers, working your way up.  Where as if you're simply born into the "emotional needs" level, you don't usually progress much further.



And this, boys and girls, is why Psychology is not a real science ^_^


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Ricky said:


> And this, boys and girls, is why Psychology is not a real science ^_^



HA! As my old school psychologist would say, "You get a gold star today".


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 17, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> wat...have you seen their previous posts?



People generally perceive my level of intelligence/knowledge based upon their emotional biases or lack  thereof.

For example I frequently use faux arrogance in order to entice people into harshly  criticizing and attacking my work on a nearly inhuman level...and then I  hold myself to that, in order to push myself, my abilities, my work,  etc to a level beyond that of "normal" acceptable standards.

But  you can't do that by being nice to everybody. If you're nice to  everyone, they'll be nice to you in return, a convenient circle jerk of  fake emotional reciprocation designed only to make you feel content with  who you already are. It does nothing to drive or push you further.

It doesn't work though on people who are on the upper levels of self-actualization.  It's only effective on about 90% of the population in general.  It's most effective on those of lesser..."height", if you will.

You see we're not just INTELLIGENT beings, we're EMOTIONALLY INTELLIGENT beings. As such, our memories are highly influenced by our emotions and when we're in a state of heightened emotions we more readily take in and remember a particular situation, circumstance, information, etc, etc.

As such, I very often employ forms of what I call Invective Word Art as well as social engineering and advanced psychology in my work in order to incur a high degree of emotional infliction. That emotional instability in turn causes my work to be pretty well permanently burned into your long term memory engrams....whether you like it or not.

To put it simply...no matter how hard you try...you will *NEVER* forget reading the majority of my posts...*EVER*...neat, huh? `, )

I might be seen as the "bad guy" by many, hated and despised by the  general lesser masses...but that's a small price to pay in order to  force feed idiots education.  It also breeds a better class of friendship as those who are my friends are almost all quite beyond the "emotional needs" level.  They're not bothered in any way by "words on a screen", have incredibly thick skin and are emotionally stable on a level most people can't even grasp at.

But don't worry, I wouldn't expect a philistine such as yourself to truly appreciate the finer points of the art. Where you see insults or emotional attacks I see finely crafted psychology and social engineering, a mastery of language mechanics and purple prose so potently poignant it paints a pristine picture of poetic perfection and preening precision upon people's opposing posts of piddling platitude, preached priggishly from their piss poor posteriors.




> A lot of furries fail at the first three. You can't just pick #4 and #5 at the expense of the lower levels. Psychological incompetence != normal behavior or "exciting" communities.
> 
> What would you tell an alcoholic? That we should not judge him and it's his or her lifestyle? That we should tell him or her "a-okay"?
> 
> ...



...you really have no idea what I was even talking about, do you?  LOL  None of this has anything to do with placating bad behaviors or even any level of acceptance at all.  That's something completely and totally unrelated...I honestly don't even see ~how~ you're managing to connect that with Maslow's Hierarchy of needs (it really doesn't make sense).

I was responding on the issue of "uniqueness" and "originality", stating that THINGS and INTERESTS are NOT what make you "unique", but rather your emotional and psychological comprehension of human behavioral patterns and emotional states.  Understanding *WHY* people do the things they do, working towards selflessness, working towards self-actualization and transcendentalism in order to try and become "more" than your average human being (on the intellectual/emotional level).

Having an ADDICTION to something is generally caused by a DEFICIENCY in one or more categories on the heirarchy (mainly Esteem, Emotional and Safety needs) and then developing unhealthy, destructive COPING MECHANISMS as a means of dealing with those deficiencies.  For example losing a loved one (emotional needs) and turning to alcohol as a means of comfort and solace.  Or losing your job/house (safety needs) and turning to alcohol as a means of wanton blissful ignorance.



Ricky said:


> And this, boys and girls, is why Psychology is not a real science ^_^



You see what he's doing here?  Remember what I said about not listening to what people say but *WHY* they say it.  In this particular case Ricky is specifically attempting to try and start an argument/debate on the merits of psychology as a science.  Very likely because he was "burned" at some point by a psychologist, either because they weren't very good, or because they touched a significant nerve that he wasn't ready to accept/face.  As such he rejects the form entirely as a coping mechanism to avoid his real issues.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> People generally perceive my level of intelligence/knowledge based upon their emotional biases or lack  thereof.



This whole time I was judging it from the intelligence/quality of your posts or lack thereof :V



Mipsus said:


> For example I frequently use faux arrogance in order to entice people into harshly  criticizing and attacking my work on a nearly inhuman level...and then I  hold myself to that, in order to push myself, my abilities, my work,  etc to a level beyond that of "normal" acceptable standards.



If you are so clever, why can't you figure out *will power* so you don't need to use other people as a crutch?



Mipsus said:


> As such, I very often employ forms of what I call Invective Word Art as well as social engineering and advanced psychology in my work in order to incur a high degree of emotional infliction. That emotional instability in turn causes my work to be pretty well permanently burned into your long term memory engrams....whether you like it or not.
> 
> To put it simply...no matter how hard you try...you will *NEVER* forget reading the majority of my posts...*EVER*...neat, huh? `, )



Hey, I have a term for you ;3

You obviously haven't figured this place out yet.

_One of you_ joins here at least twice a month.

I figure you are simply here for my amusement, until you like... leave.



Mipsus said:


> I might be seen as the "bad guy" by many, hated and despised by the  general lesser masses...but that's a small price to pay in order to  force feed idiots education.



What if people _simply don't give a shit_?

Except for you, you silly babyfur ^_^



Mipsus said:


> Having an ADDICTION to something is generally caused by a DEFICIENCY in one or more categories on the heirarchy (mainly Esteem, Emotional and Safety needs) and then developing unhealthy, destructive COPING MECHANISMS as a means of dealing with those deficiencies.  For example losing a loved one (emotional needs) and turning to alcohol as a means of comfort and solace.  Or losing your job/house (safety needs) and turning to alcohol as a means of wanton blissful ignorance.



I love how you have used science a magical pyramid to figure out addiction. How scientific :V

First off, *alcohol addiction *is mostly *physiological*. I know this because I have gone through withdrawals plenty of times, myself. And yeah, there's usually something that drives one to drink. Since the pyramid has extremely abstract classes of needs and desires, you'll find a way to stick it in there. So in other words, what you are saying is... *bad things drive people do drink*. THANKS, DOC!!! OH MY GOD I AM SAVED!!!



Mipsus said:


> You see what he's doing here?  Remember what I said about not listening to what people say but *WHY* they say it.  In this particular case Ricky is specifically attempting to try and start an argument/debate on the merits of psychology as a science.  Very likely because he was "burned" at some point by a psychologist, either because they weren't very good, or because they touched a significant nerve that he wasn't ready to accept/face.  As such he rejects the form entirely as a coping mechanism to avoid his real issues.



It's because _you people_ tend to make shit up, as evidenced in the above quote ;3

I wasn't trying to start a debate, I was merely stating a fact that is well-known among (actual) scientists.

And no, I wasn't "burned" at some point by a psychologist. I've never even gone to see one.

Where do you come up with this stuff? You must be the worst person at your profession, ever.

Then again, all of psychology is just statistics glued together with contrived bullshit.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL, do note the quickness and irascibleness of his post.  You can tell all this has *REALLY* touched a bunch of his "hot buttons" and he's unknowingly revealed his weakest emotional nerves and biases in the process.

Remember kids...don't get angry!  When you lose emotional control you inadvertently expose yourself and your weaknesses on all levels.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 17, 2013)

There's some high-school level of pretentiousness going on here I see. I figure the two of you are going to verbally thrash around until this thread goes up in smoke and loses all entertainment value.

But for the sake of thread topic...

You know, one always sees exactly what one looks for and nothing more.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 17, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> There's some high-school level of pretentiousness going on here I see. I figure the two of you are going to verbally thrash around until this thread goes up in smoke and loses all entertainment value.
> 
> But for the sake of thread topic...
> 
> You know, one always sees exactly what one looks for and nothing more.



Nah, I'm pretty well done with him, I never respond directly to him anymore at all.  He's a *VERY* angry individual and he constantly looks to try and start verbal fights with other people, likely due to unresolved self-esteem issues.  I'm not his online psychologist though so I'm simply ignoring him on the direct level.  I'll point out some of his emotional deficiencies for the sake of general education and use him as a convenient billboard for my points/arguments, but that's basically it.  He simply isn't important or unique enough to even register as an actual sentient presence as far I'm concerned.  *shrugs*


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 17, 2013)

I think you're both gigantic children in this regard, for what it is worth. Edit: Which I am sure is not much to either of you.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

@Mipsus - I love how you can't actually refute anything I say :lol:

The reason is "I am right" ;3



Mipsus said:


> LOL, do note the quickness and irascibleness of his post.  You can tell all this has *REALLY* touched a bunch of his "hot buttons" and he's unknowingly revealed his weakest emotional nerves and biases in the process.



Look who's talking, the picture of maturity XD

Though, I'm pretty sure _I always_ post this way :roll:


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 17, 2013)

You see there where he linked to an earlier post I made?  Ricky is the perfect example of my work in action.  Basically that post (amongst others) will be forever burned into his psyche.  No matter how hard he tries, or how much time passes, it will always be permanently etched into the very core of his being.

Also note his infatuation and wanton NEED to be "right".  A lot of his attempts at starting flame wars with others are likely a result of that need.  He desperately wants to "win" and "be better" than others and due to some base level narcissism he can never admit to being wrong (on any level), nor can he ever admit to having any personal failings of any sort.



Rilvor said:


> I think you're both gigantic children in this  regard, for what it is worth.



Well, you ~do~ know I'm a "little"...right?  I mean, technically, to me, that's actually a compliment!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> You see there where he linked to an earlier post I made?  Ricky is the perfect example of my work in action.  Basically that post (amongst others) will be forever burned into his psyche.  No matter how hard he tries, or how much time passes, it will always be permanently etched into the very core of his being.



That post was from yesterday :roll:

Nice try though.



Mipsus said:


> Also note his infatuation and wanton NEED to be "right".  A lot of his attempts at starting flame wars with others are likely a result of that need.  He desperately wants to "win" and "be better" than others and due to some base level narcissism he can never admit to being wrong (on any level), nor can he ever admit to having any personal failings of any sort.



Or... Have you ever considered, doc? *Maybe* this is entertainment for me.

Actually, I'll let you get back to pulling assumptions out of your ass.

I mean, THAT IS your profession after all, right? ;3


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 17, 2013)

In that case, as this entire website requires you to be at least 13 years of age I suppose you ought to be banned and your legal guardians contacted.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 17, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> In that case, as this entire website requires you to be at least 13 years of age I suppose you ought to be banned and your legal guardians contacted.



Unfortunately my physical/biological age is 33, but like I said, I do appreciate the compliment (even if it's not based on reality).  ^__^


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 17, 2013)

Jerry: You're not a little anything, Newman.

I know, I am being silly. But I mean really.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 17, 2013)

There is only one call left for this thread
LOCK


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I know, I am being silly. But I mean really.



We still love you, Rilv.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> You see there where he linked to an earlier post I made?  Ricky is the perfect example of my work in action.  Basically that post (amongst others) will be forever burned into his psyche.  No matter how hard he tries, or how much time passes, it will always be permanently etched into the very core of his being.
> 
> Also note his infatuation and wanton NEED to be "right".  A lot of his attempts at starting flame wars with others are likely a result of that need.  He desperately wants to "win" and "be better" than others and due to some base level narcissism he can never admit to being wrong (on any level), nor can he ever admit to having any personal failings of any sort.
> 
> ...


Do you have a psychology degree? If yes, then you're using it wrong. If no, then try to summarize your long-winded spiels and make them actually readable. If you want to get your point across, try doing it in, say, less than five paragraphs. Oh, here's some psychology for you: a grown man fantasizing about wearing diapers and being an infant. Doesn't that count as reaction to some sort of deficiency to one of the levels of the pyramid? You spend too much time on a furry forum as a 33 year old man, and not enough time in the real world.

There's my internet armchair psychology. See, I can do it too.

Oh, one last thing. You come here originally talking about tolerance and understanding, such as with babyfurs perhaps, and then you talk about Ricky as if you were a National Geographic host talking about some undiscovered tribe of humans, who are "obviously" inferior to the rest of us. That, sir, is hypocrisy.

Edit: if you're actually a licensed psychologist, dear God, I feel sorry for your patients.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2013)

I think it is time for a musical montage.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 17, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Do you have a psychology degree? If yes, then you're using it wrong. If no, then try to summarize your long-winded spiels and make them actually readable. If you want to get your point across, try doing it in, say, less than five paragraphs. Oh, here's some psychology for you: a grown man fantasizing about wearing diapers and being an infant. Doesn't that count as reaction to some sort of deficiency to one of the levels of the pyramid? You spend too much time on a furry forum as a 33 year old man, and not enough time in the real world.
> 
> There's my internet armchair psychology. See, I can do it too.
> 
> ...



I always find furries who don't know the difference between adult babies and "littles" to be ~very~ amusing.  I guess since you're a furry, that means you enjoy molesting and raping animals, huh?  (let's see if it sails on over his head)  ^__^

And I'm sorry your parents haven't drugged you up with enough Ritalin to make it through my "long-winded spiels", unfortunately I rarely cater my writing to those of your..."height", if you will.  My intended audience is primarily college educated and intellectual types and is in fact specifically designed so that those of lesser intellect and mental capacity will find them tedious and difficult to work through.  To put it bluntly...my writing isn't for people like you.

And, to be honest, I couldn't think nor type as slow as someone like yourself even if I ~tried~.  I do find it quite endearing that you're so concerned over my personal life, although you should ~probably~ focus more on your ~own~ myriad of problems and shortcomings in life before you start trying to look for them in ~others~.  *nods*


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Do you have a psychology degree?



If we're talking B.A., right now EVERYBODY and their brother has one of those! (Except for, ironically enough, me.)

(Seriously, it's the most popular undergrad degree right now.)


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> I always find furries who don't know the difference between adult babies and "littles" to be ~very~ amusing.  I guess since you're a furry, that means you enjoy molesting and raping animals, huh?  (let's see if it sails on over his head)  ^__^
> 
> And I'm sorry your parents haven't drugged you up with enough Ritalin to make it through my "long-winded spiels", unfortunately I rarely cater my writing to those of your..."height", if you will.  My intended audience is primarily college educated and intellectual types and is in fact specifically designed so that those of lesser intellect and mental capacity will find them tedious and difficult to work through.  To put it bluntly...my writing isn't for people like you.
> 
> And, to be honest, I couldn't think nor type as slow as someone like yourself even if I ~tried~.  I do find it quite endearing that you're so concerned over my personal life, although you should ~probably~ focus more on your ~own~ myriad of problems and shortcomings in life before you start trying to look for them in ~others~.  *nods*


Here's my question. Why are you on the Internet so early in the morning? You're 33. You should be getting ready for work. And please, please try to use your arguments of acceptance for other people besides yourself. You had the right to your opinion, as do I. We both have the right to refute each others opinions as well.
By the way, I am college educated.

Well, I have to go to class. Becoming a contributing member of society, maturing and all. So long folks!


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 17, 2013)

Troj said:


> If we're talking B.A., right now EVERYBODY and their  brother has one of those! (Except for, ironically enough, me.)
> 
> (Seriously, it's the most popular undergrad degree right now.)



I have several degrees actually...plus more if I wanted.  I went to  college at quite a number of different places, taking quite a number of  extra/side courses, which, if I were to go through the tediousness of  transferring to a single college it would present quite a number of  quick and easy new degree options...but there's not really much point on  the whole, it wouldn't exactly be giving me anything that I really  need, nor would it really help me in any manner...plus it would be a  major headache trying to figure out which college would be best to do  transfers to in order to have the maximum number of potential options.   If I did go back to school at this point it would make more sense to go  for a graduate degree in something (most likely computer science).



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Here's my question. Why are you on the Internet so early in the morning? You're 33. You should be getting ready for work. And please, please try to use your arguments of acceptance for other people besides yourself. You had the right to your opinion, as do I. We both have the right to refute each others opinions as well.
> By the way, I am college educated.
> 
> Well, I have to go to class. Becoming a contributing member of society, maturing and all. So long folks!



I suffer from rather horrific migraines (see the "medical ailments" thread over in Off Topic if you want more detail), as such I qualify as "disabled"...mostly because no one wants to hire a person who will randomly have to clock off and go home at a moments notice as well as potentially be unable to work for 2 or 3 random days on end.

I do however still do freelance work when I can, primarily graphic design and web design stuffs (Flash crap is really popular here lately) and I'm also working on some books to get published...that's actually the point of a lot of my posts online, they're actually "book material", whole or in part, much of what I post online is saved to text files and then organized and categorized for future book use:
http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/7209/bookstuffs.png

At this point I have over 700 individual text files, most containing upwards of five to ten pages of text per topic, some including multiple renditions/evolutions of the same work.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 17, 2013)

> Sexual - Raping and "Eating" Pedophiles



Wh-what kind of book are you writing?!

Edit:  I'm trying really hard to figure out which alternative term for eating you're using and I just keep thinking about people saying they want to cannibalize pedophiles and I'm laughing..


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, everything became so clear all of a sudden.

Mipsus, get a fucking job and stop trying to "help" the people here. We don't need it, or even want it, and let's be honest -- that's like the blind leading the blind. That emptyness you feel inside? This is not the answer to that. Also, headaches are the worst excuse for not having a job I've ever heard.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Oh, one last thing. *You come here originally talking about tolerance and understanding,* such as with babyfurs perhaps, and then you talk about Ricky as if you were a National Geographic host talking about some undiscovered tribe of humans, who are "obviously" inferior to the rest of us. That, sir, is hypocrisy.




The way I see it, acceptance and tolerance in conjunction is that you treat any person you come across the same way to expect yourself to be treated out of respect.

You can always respectfully disagree because we are not always going to be on the same page with certain things, but there should be that level of mutual respect if you want to be treated as a decent human being.




Ricky said:


> Wow, everything became so clear all of a sudden.
> 
> Mipsus, get a fucking job and stop trying to "help" the people here. We don't need it, or even want it, and let's be honest -- that's like the blind leading the blind. That emptyness you feel inside? This is not the answer to that. Also, headaches are the worst excuse for not having a job I've ever heard.




I used to get severe headaches all of the time that would become so painful that I had periods where I couldn't sleep for weeks at a time. 

I still work. :V




MicheleFancy said:


> Wh-what kind of book are you writing?!
> 
> Edit:  I'm trying really hard to figure out which alternative term for eating you're using and I just keep thinking about people saying they want to cannibalize pedophiles and I'm laughing..



Art is just one of those things where you can empty your subconscious onto paper and no one will be the wiser. I'm sure there's a way. :V


----------



## Machine (Apr 17, 2013)

Coming to FAF for psychological/emotional counseling is like going to a crack den to be rehabilitated. :I


----------



## Recel (Apr 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> Coming to FAF for psychological/emotional counseling is like going to a crack den to be rehabilitated. :I



Hey! It helped me!

Who knows? Crack dens might have the same effect! :V


----------



## Machine (Apr 17, 2013)

Recel said:


> Hey! It helped me!
> 
> Who knows? Crack dens might have the same effect! :V


Freud used it, and he's cited as the father of psychoanalysis.

Who'da thunk?


----------



## Recel (Apr 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> Freud used it, and he's cited as the father of psychoanalysis.
> 
> Who'da thunk?



I think of unicorns pooping out other unicorns with rainbow farts while... oh, wait, you mean about that subject?

Nothing. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Machine (Apr 17, 2013)

Recel said:


> I think of unicorns pooping out other unicorns with rainbow farts while... oh, wait, you mean about that subject?
> 
> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.


I can't be a successful rockstar until my bloodstream becomes a raging cocktail of drugs. :[


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> I can't be a successful rockstar until my bloodstream becomes a raging cocktail of drugs. :[



Hey Gaiz, stay on topic (or what's left of it) please, or I'm sending you to the salt mines....of love.

Or the Cuddle camps. Take your pick.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok, new person you find at meets (at least what I've heard about): The criminal
He's a guy who has a track record (he is possibly a registered felony sex offender) and yet furries give him hugs and tell everyone the creepy man is just misunderstood.

Another type of person: The master-"mind"
He runs the meet, he has an army of devoted followers. He is also a hardcore furry, so watch out everybody, he might get angry if you use his real name. But most of all, since he runs the meet, it's his responsibility that the meet doesn't make the whole fandom look bad. He usually fails. Oh, and I almost forgot (edit)...he's the guy who lets the criminal stay at his events, because, as the mastermind, he controls the hugbox.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Ok, new person you find at meets (at least what I've heard about): The criminal
> He's a guy who has a track record (he is possibly a registered felony sex offender) and yet furries give him hugs and tell everyone the creepy man is just misunderstood.
> 
> Another type of person: The master-"mind"
> He runs the meet, he has an army of devoted followers. He is also a hardcore furry, so watch out everybody, he might get angry if you use his real name. But most of all, since he runs the meet, it's his responsibility that the meet doesn't make the whole fandom look bad. He usually fails. Oh, and I almost forgot (edit)...he's the guy who lets the criminal stay at his events, because, as the mastermind, he controls the hugbox.



There's also the "So-called Pack Alpha"

These people are like the master-mind, except they think that they are in charge of every aspect and take credit for people's ideas and planning when they do absolutely nothing but brood. You can usually tell who they are by watching their body language towards others.

If they do not get their way, they try to sow seeds of dissent in the group by spreading ill rumors and creating drama in order to try to make people see it their way.


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The way I see it, acceptance and tolerance in conjunction is that you treat any person you come across the same way to expect yourself to be treated out of respect.
> 
> You can always respectfully disagree because we are not always going to be on the same page with certain things, but there should be that level of mutual respect if you want to be treated as a decent human being.



I can dig it.

Well, and the flip side of this is that you reap what you sow. I know entirely too many dickish people who, when someone is a dick back to them--or even, just appropriately assertive and firm--throw the most incredible hissy fits. "Respect for me, not for thee." 

That dog doesn't hunt, unfortunately. You can't have it both ways.

*re: Marcus, on the Types:
*
There are also *Wannabe-Alphas *who take every opportunity to act like they're in charge, even when they're not. They will rub shoulders with the actual Alphas at every opportunity, and will often attempt to pass down laws, standards, and proclamations from on high, without the consent or approval of the larger group. (This gets especially messy when they try to vet people who make the rest of the group uneasy, or exclude people the rest of the group is OK with.) They tend to want all of the power and influence of leadership, without the responsibilities.

I've not run into this myself, but I've also heard that there are *Gollums* who covet their gatherings, events and/or their social group to the degree that they will go after others for "stealing" people with alternative events and gatherings.

This is _hardly_ limited to furries, but you'll also run into the *Big Fish in the Little Pond*. This wannabe-bigshot is the kissing cousin to the Wannabe Alpha, and sometimes embodies that type as well. This is the person who overstates their credentials and experience, overestimates their knowledge and experience, and overvalues their own opinion, to the point where they always feel the need to weigh in on every subject and topic with their "expert opinion." When someone calls them out on their lack of knowledge, understanding, real world influence, or expertise in a given area, they flip out, and become even more aggressively pompous. Naturally, they have zero guilt about ruffling their dubious plumage in the presence of _actual _leaders, doers, or experts who've paid their dues, and put their money where their mouth is.

Because of who and what they are, they will sometimes try to take down or sabotage the actual movers, shakers, and leaders of the social group, especially if the Alphas should ever deign to contradict them.

Any circle comprised of nice, kind people will always attract its share of *Moochers*. Short and sweet, the Moocher is somebody who is there to ride the wave of goodwill into tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow. They don't pony up their fair share at lunch--nay, even when they order the most expensive item on the menu! They are always looking for a place to crash (for free, of course), and once they settle in with some poor good Samaritan, they'll be _extremely_ reluctant to leave. They always need a ride, but never offer to pay for gas, food, or the like. Most importantly, they never offer to reciprocate, and some may even get _offended_ when asked to do so.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2013)

Troj said:


> *re: Marcus, on the Types:
> *
> There are also Wannabe-Alphas who take every opportunity to act like they're in charge, even when they're not. They will rub shoulders with the actual Alphas at every opportunity, and will often attempt to pass down laws, standards, and proclamations from on high, without the consent or approval of the larger group. (This gets especially messy when they try to vet people who make the rest of the group uneasy, or exclude people the rest of the group is OK with.) They tend to want all of the power and influence of leadership, without the responsibilities.
> 
> I've not run into this myself, but I've also heard that there are some people who covet their gatherings, events and/or their social group to the degree that they will go after others for "stealing" people with alternative events and gatherings.



Wanna-be alphas also use the group as a hub to garner attention. I've met a couple of people like that, and they are insufferable.


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Wanna-be alphas also use the group as a hub to garner attention. I've met a couple of people like that, and they are insufferable.



Exactly. The end-goal is to garner respect and attention, period.


----------



## Enstaar (Apr 17, 2013)

These meets sound like silly covens. Can't help but think of Interview With A Vampire


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2013)

Selection bias, Enstaar. This thread is for bitching about the annoying people at furmeets, so of course, people are bitching about the annoying people at furmeets.

Most of the people who attend the meets in my area are delightful, which is why I keep going back. I wouldn't keep going if they were ALL like the types we've been discussing here.

Meets may also sound like covens because a lot of furries are gay men, and gay men are absolutely legendary for their kitty-snits.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2013)

Troj said:


> Selection bias, Enstaar. This thread is for bitching about the annoying people at furmeets, so of course, people are bitching about the annoying people at furmeets.
> 
> Most of the people who attend the meets in my area are delightful, which is why I keep going back. I wouldn't keep going if they were ALL like the types we've been discussing here.
> 
> Meets may also sound like covens because a lot of furries are gay men, and gay men are absolutely legendary for their kitty-snits.



The meets in my area are fun, but you always have that few that act like French Nobility. All smiles and hugs in public, but once the doors close, they become vindictive.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Troj said:


> Well, and the flip side of this is that you reap what you sow. I know entirely too many dickish people who, when someone is a dick back to them--or even, just appropriately assertive and firm--throw the most incredible hissy fits. "Respect for me, not for thee."



It would be nice if people started saying what is on their mind and stopped getting offended at everything. I've found that the #1 reason communication breaks down is one person is too afraid to say something. This ties into the thread, since furries are often the quintessential example of this. It is almost an unspoken rule you must accept everything, and even at meets when I've pointed out people were acting *creepy as hell* I've gotten bitched at for it (mind you I didn't really care because the "girl" in question is a trangsty drama whore).

What it comes down to is tact. Some people just can't take a hint, or realize what is appropriate in a given situation. Take for example, someone resembling an Evil Care Bear, waltzing into this forum waving his diaper fetish around. While it is obviously a desperate cry for attention, it is a completely tactless way of introducing yourself. Most furries NEED the honest feedback because they have not learned how to properly conduct themselves around other people. If we were to listen to mr. unemployed-disability-with-an-alleged-psych-degree, the fandom is going to be overrun by these fuckers. Say something to them and you're not only preventing this nonsense but also HELPING them to learn how to act mature around people. It's kind of like when your fly is unzipped. Hopefully someone will say something, otherwise you are going to walk around like that all day.


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The meets in my area are fun, but you always have that few that act like French Nobility. All smiles and hugs in public, but once the doors close, they become vindictive.



Well, and while I totally understand being civil and polite towards people you may not necessarily adore, I've never really grokked intentional backstabbing and vicious gossip, and I REALLY do not understand people who'll get into bitter, personal snits with *people they presumably know IRL* on the Internet. 

You would think that realizing that Person X attends all the same small gatherings and events as you would give you pause before just flat-out screaming at them on a listserve or a forum, but apparently, nope. I've seen people freak out on each other, all the same. I don't get it.

*Ricky*--yep, a lot of grief could be avoided, if only people were willing to offer and receive _honest, tactful _feedback, instead of letting the elephant in the room get bigger and bigger and bigger.


----------



## mojisu (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's the punchline: we're all the same anyway.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 17, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> then you talk about Ricky as if you were a National Geographic host


Can you already imagine all those specific person's Post being read out loud by David Attenborough? 'Cuz every single time I read one of his posts, I swear I can picture that happening.

Also... Am I the only one noticing FAF is being used as a "study object" by a so-called Psychologist/wtv they are? Just wondering :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

mojisu said:


> Here's the punchline: we're all the same anyway.



Speak for yourself :V

I've found I'm polar opposites of most of the Furries I meet, aside from maybe an affinity for cock. That's definitely not enough common ground.

I don't think that's a bad thing, though ;3


----------



## Bluey (Apr 17, 2013)

One idiot threw a rock into a well, combined power of entire town isnt enough to get it out.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> ...If you don't like hanging out with most furries, then why go to meets?



I don't anymore =p


----------



## Bluey (Apr 17, 2013)

No wonder FAF became so desolete with only K number posters left.
Old farts didnt leave room for breathing for new comers with all their negative,trolish,issued and mercyless shizz.


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Also... Am I the only one noticing FAF is being used as a "study object" by a so-called Psychologist/wtv they are? Just wondering :V



Ah, but having a "degree in Psychology" doesn't necessarily mean one's a Psychologist. To be a Real True Psychologist, you need a Psy.D. or a Ph.D., FYI.

Me, I study everything and everyone, furries included . It's the only way to go!

Oh, and Ricky only goes to furmeets to hang out with me, obviously!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Ah, but having a "degree in Psychology" doesn't necessarily mean one's a Psychologist. To be a Real True Psychologist, you need a Psy.D. or a Ph.D., FYI.
> 
> Me, I study everything and everyone, furries included . It's the only way to go!
> 
> Oh, and Ricky only goes to furmeets to hang out with me, obviously!



Furries are fun to do a report on in Psychology because they are a buffet of so many personality types and disorders. I admit, I did a psychology report on furries and paid a visit to SF undercover before my brain decided to go "no" and shut down.


----------



## Troj (Apr 18, 2013)

There are lots of neat subcultures in the world, furries included. You only have to look, and maintain a mind that is open, but not _too _open!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> There are lots of neat subcultures in the world, furries included. You only have to look, and maintain a mind that is open, but not _too _open!



Brain fluid is very difficult to clean up if your mind falls out of your head.


----------



## mojisu (Apr 18, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Speak for yourself :V
> 
> I've found I'm polar opposites of most of the Furries I meet, aside from maybe an affinity for cock. That's definitely not enough common ground.
> 
> I don't think that's a bad thing, though ;3



It's the little things that count.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Oh, and Ricky only goes to furmeets to hang out with me, obviously!



Actually, you're right. There were four of us, but I guess that counts as a meet ^^

I was thinking more along the lines of that party in Danville, or the Berkeley meet, or any of the ones in SF.

Especially Frolic. I had a bad experience there, too >.<

If I drink I just find that stuff amusing. Unfortunately I'm not going back there for a while... if ever, at all.

I'm always down for hiking, though =P


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Actually, you're right. There were four of us, but I guess that counts as a meet ^^
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of that party in Danville, or the Berkeley meet, or any of the ones in SF.
> 
> ...



A hiking meet is not a bad idea...though it can be hard to find people who want to do the same thing. Here in Virginia, they are more impromptu because you can't get a lot of people wanting to go through the woods for a nice walk then a picnic or sommat.


----------



## Troj (Apr 18, 2013)

Hiking meets are great because---let's not beat around the bush here--Furries are Fat, and could use the exercise.

Ricky! I'm sorry Frolic was bad. I think that particular Frolic was bad for several people, in fact.

Was Furriday all right? You were welcome to come chat with us on the back patio. Much quieter than the dance floor.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Was Furriday all right? You were welcome to come chat with us on the back patio. Much quieter than the dance floor.



That was the one at Tinker's Dam right?

Yeah, I had a lot of fun. I was also drunk as hell XD

Maybe I'll end up back there. I don't get to South Bay much; that's more logistics than anything else.



Ozriel said:


> A hiking meet is not a bad idea...though it can be  hard to find people who want to do the same thing. Here in Virginia,  they are more impromptu because you can't get a lot of people wanting to  go through the woods for a nice walk then a picnic or sommat.



It's not much different here.

People are more likely to play video games. Another reason the meets generally aren't my thing.

I don't game and I don't do anything people usually find "fun" ;3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 18, 2013)

I need to find more furs into rc stuff.  I forgot how fucking fun these things can be.  Maybe I'll see what's up at califur when I bring my rc subi and drift it around the parking lot.  Fuck if I have the room I might even bring it to Reno next month.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 18, 2013)

I would hope that I'd fall under the normal category, but I'd easily end up in that anti-social archetype under the right circumstances. : o

More onto where the conversation is currently at, I really don't know any furries IRL. My friends know what it is, but none are really into it. One of 'em had a furry avatar on Steam for maybe a month, but that was the extent of it.


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 18, 2013)

Now I'm slightly worried about going to meets/cons :V

And about knowing people...I know four-ish people that identify as part of the fandom, but only one of them has actually been to meets or anything and the rest are kind of like, "yeah, I'm a furry" and not much else.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 18, 2013)

nonconformist said:


> Now I'm slightly worried about going to meets/cons :V
> 
> And about knowing people...I know four-ish people that identify as part of the fandom, but only one of them has actually been to meets or anything and the rest are kind of like, "yeah, I'm a furry" and not much else.



We all moan and groan a bit about the things we come across at meets. I still wouldn't miss one of the local ones if I couldn't help it. It all comes down to finding a good group and when necessary enforce your own personal boundies. I have rarely had something so terrible happen that the good fun didn't outweigh it. This goes for meets and conventions.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 18, 2013)

Ricky said:


> It would be nice if people started saying what is on their mind and stopped getting offended at everything. I've found that the #1 reason communication breaks down is one person is too afraid to say something. This ties into the thread, since furries are often the quintessential example of this. It is almost an unspoken rule you must accept everything, and even at meets when I've pointed out people were acting *creepy as hell* I've gotten bitched at for it (mind you I didn't really care because the "girl" in question is a trangsty drama whore).
> 
> What it comes down to is tact. Some people just can't take a hint, or realize what is appropriate in a given situation. Take for example, someone resembling an Evil Care Bear, waltzing into this forum waving his diaper fetish around. While it is obviously a desperate cry for attention, it is a completely tactless way of introducing yourself. Most furries NEED the honest feedback because they have not learned how to properly conduct themselves around other people. If we were to listen to mr. unemployed-disability-with-an-alleged-psych-degree, the fandom is going to be overrun by these fuckers. Say something to them and you're not only preventing this nonsense but also HELPING them to learn how to act mature around people. It's kind of like when your fly is unzipped. Hopefully someone will say something, otherwise you are going to walk around like that all day.



"What it comes down to is tact."

*nearly falls out of his chair laughing*

...I'm guessing he doesn't actually know what that word means, does he?  

It's also especially hilarious how he whines about getting "bitched at" for his inappropriate behavior, all the while trying to claim that said "behavior bitching" is the only way one can effectively communicate online.  Sounds like he's getting exactly what he wants (bitched at), but he can only dish it, he can't actually take it (typical of his type).  Basically he's got a raging Relativist Fallacy centered around his assumption that Ad Hominem Fallacies are the only way to communicate effectively online.

He is of course blatantly WRONG and his entire post once again shows everybody just how angry and raped with hatred he is.  He believes the only means of communicating with people is through hatred and attacks, rather than friendly advice, helpful encouragement, and civil discouragement.  He is, effectively, the very proverbial "Evil Care Bear" he attempts to project onto others.

The actual reality of the online world is that it's largely a plain text environment.  As such we lose upwards of 80% to 90% of normal human communication, due to the loss of things like facial expressions, vocal intonation, vocal inflextion, pupil dilation, gestures, eye movement, body language and even smells.  Because of that inherent loss it's really hard to tell what anybody online is truly saying unless you have a significant level of skill in areas like reading comprehension, behavioral analysis, writing style analysis, psychology, sociology and the like...and even then it often requires specific experimentation over a series of posts in order to accurately map a person's character and it's still never as good as actual real world communication.  So because of all that you should generally just take everything with a grain of salt, don't treat anything online as "srs business", pull that pinecone out of yer pooper and learn to chillax.

There's no need to lash out and attack random, mostly faceless strangers in a faux, pseudo-reality, virtual environment...not unless you've got serious anger management issues and are just looking to vent your frustrations out on nameless strangers, enabled by your own anonymity and lack of inhibitions as a result of it (not to mention being able to simply "not see" any potential emotional damage you're inflicting into others).

A lot of people like Ricky are real quick to try and turn around and say, "Oh, it's just for fun!  It's just entertainment!"  But the truth of the matter is that, again, they can only dish it out to others...they can never actually handle it against themselves.  When someone does it to them, it's suddenly no longer funny and/or amusing, but rather an excuse for them to continually blow up and relentlessly attack out of a wanton need for verbal revenge to try and "get back" at the other person or persons.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 18, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> "What it comes down to is tact."
> 
> *nearly falls out of his chair laughing*
> 
> ...



Will you please stop derailing every thread you find?


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

raped with hatred


----------



## Distorted (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm sure it's not as bad as any other convention or gettogether of strangefolk (no offense). Whenever I go to any kind of convention (be it anime or scifi) I always get a part of my body stroked. It's anticipated at this point.


Also, raped with hatred? Good Lord...


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> "What it comes down to is tact."
> 
> *nearly falls out of his chair laughing*
> 
> ...




Stop the derailment and personal attacks unless you want a 3-day vacation from your account. I asked people to get back on track, and if I have to, I will infract/suspend if I have to "Ask" again.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I'm sure it's not as bad as any other convention or gettogether of strangefolk (no offense). Whenever I go to any kind of convention (be it anime or scifi) I always get a part of my body stroked. It's anticipated at this point.
> 
> 
> Also, raped with hatred? Good Lord...


I've never been to a con...and I've been meaning to go to FC someday. Should I be prepared for such "stroking"? Because that sounds kinda...creepy. And how often do people not understand "inside voices" at conventions?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I've never been to a con...and I've been meaning to go to FC someday. Should I be prepared for such "stroking"? Because that sounds kinda...creepy. And how often do people not understand "inside voices" at conventions?



Make sure you pack some Lysol wipes and hand sanitizer.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 18, 2013)

Also note how new users are blatantly attacked/warned/harassed about "thread derailment" while oldbie posters are coddled, protected and ~their~ blatant thread derailment is always outright ignored.  As someone else mentioned, this is largely the reason why this particular forum is becoming, effectively, inbred.  The entire nature of nearly every discussion is to attack new users via thread derailment and then when they reply in turn it's ~them~ that are harassed/warned/banned rather than the ones who actually instigated it in the first place.  It's a blatantly glaring double standard and largely the reason why FAF has developed such a sour, xenophobic reputation in the online world.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> Also note how new users are blatantly attacked/warned/harassed about "thread derailment" while oldbie posters are coddled, protected and ~their~ blatant thread derailment is always outright ignored.  As someone else mentioned, this is largely the reason why this particular forum is becoming, effectively, inbred.  The entire nature of nearly every discussion is to attack new users via thread derailment and then when they reply in turn it's ~them~ that are harassed/warned/banned rather than the ones who actually instigated it in the first place.  It's a blatantly glaring double standard and largely the reason why FAF has developed such a sour, xenophobic reputation in the online world.



Everybody got the hint and went back on topic when I asked, it's you who decided to let dig up buried things and remained petty.

Goodbye.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess there's no reason to poke at dead things with a stick :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I guess there's no reason to poke at dead things with a stick :V



There isn't any need, just let it die.



> It's not much different here.
> 
> People are more likely to play video games. Another reason the meets generally aren't my thing.
> 
> I don't game and I don't do anything people usually find "fun" ;3



Most of the people at the local meets here mingle before it turns into a small party of sorts. There aren't many people who bring their laptops to game...though there was one fur who played pokemon all day..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 18, 2013)

Soo back on topic, I remember when I was in WoW and made the mistake of joining a furry guild. I'll keep the details relevant...basically we always had this one guy come in (baby fur who likes to be treated like an infant/child) and complain all the time about how no one at the local meet likes him. He didn't understand why people didn't like him when his friend (also a baby fur) had no problem fitting in and having friends. It took one looong private chat later to learn the root of the issue.

The dude would show up to public meets expecting everyone else to baby him and by baby I mean actually treat him like a child. The whole forced attempt at age regression play put a lot of people off. We had to go back and forth for a while as I tried to get him to see that this was not appropriate. I did get through after a while by explaining that he needs to have an adult side. The thing is at this point no one had ever sat down and had a heart to heart. Later on I got random contact from wow furs I didn't know who thanked me for helping the dude improve his behavior.

I guess this is worth adding due to the back and forth that has gone on. It doesn't hurt to try to sit people down and work with them on what they are doing, and how they can fix it. If everyone is too afraid of "Hurting feelings" the person is likely to never figure out "Why". You get this with some people who have Autism where no one wants to be up front and honest with them because "I don't want to hurt their feelings". So they never learn...until someone finally goes "Okay look, we need to talk" and reaches them on a level they can understand.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 18, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I've never been to a con...and I've been meaning to go to FC someday. Should I be prepared for such "stroking"? Because that sounds kinda...creepy. And how often do people not understand "inside voices" at conventions?



At the anime conventions I've been to it's pretty tame before 8 p.m. You get a lot different variations of to the same type of people who like to yell and argue about silly things. Whether it be about how broken that Magneto combo is or how Alucard would kick Sebastian's tail ten ways to Sunday, the person who speaks in the most domineering manner wins. It's not so much a volume problem, just people talking over each other. 

In fact, the furries I see at the anime conventions are pretty cool. Not how you would describe them at all. It's just the creepers that you have to watch out for. The unkempt, borderline otaku fellows who like to get too close and steal your air greedily. One guy followed me throughout the convention asking for my number, so I politely said no and made up an excuse to gtfo of there. And Yaoi fangirls are just as crazy. If you stand next to your friend too close or hug or show any kind of affection, they go squealing and force you both to have sex in their heads.

But there are level headed people as well, so it evens out. If you have to take note of anything, its to:

1. Bring food and water, or at least make sure there's some nearby. (There never  is T_T)
2. Plan out your activities so you don't miss the panels or events.
3. When the rave and hentai start going, watch yourself because it turns into the twilight zone.

And for God's sake, never EVER go to DragonCon. I barely survived and I came back gay so.....yeah.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> At the anime conventions I've been to it's pretty tame before 8 p.m. You get a lot different variations of to the same type of people who like to yell and argue about silly things. Whether it be about how broken that Magneto combo is or how Alucard would kick Sebastian's tail ten ways to Sunday, the person who speaks in the most domineering manner wins. It's not so much a volume problem, just people talking over each other.
> 
> In fact, the furries I see at the anime conventions are pretty cool. Not how you would describe them at all. It's just the creepers that you have to watch out for. The unkempt, borderline otaku fellows who like to get too close and steal your air greedily. One guy followed me throughout the convention asking for my number, so I politely said no and made up an excuse to gtfo of there. And Yaoi fangirls are just as crazy. If you stand next to your friend too close or hug or show any kind of affection, they go squealing and force you both to have sex in their heads.
> 
> ...




You can usually tell a creeper apart by how they act, their body language, etc.

I had one crazed Legend of Korra fan stalk me around before I told them to piss off. If you aren't direct with them, then they will continue to bother you.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You can usually tell a creeper apart by how they act, their body language, etc.
> 
> I had one crazed Legend of Korra fan stalk me around before I told them to piss off. If you aren't direct with them, then they will continue to bother you.



I guess I'm a little too polite. Next time this happens I'll be more direct. It happens more times than I'm ashamed to admit.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm probably part of the problem then. 
There are quite a few times where I've really wanted to say something regarding a behavior or course of action I knew would not end well, but I really have problems trying to be direct with people. :/ I should work on that.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I guess I'm a little too polite. Next time this happens I'll be more direct. It happens more times than I'm ashamed to admit.



You don't have to be like..."Piss off you wanker", but you can ask them to leave you alone. If they do not comply, contact the security.


----------



## powderhound (Apr 19, 2013)

Troj said:


> Hiking meets are great...



I bet there's probably some degree of selection (for the better) that occurs at such events. I went last weekend, the hike was great and so where the peeps. Bright, well educated, well traveled interesting people. As the fandom grows perhaps there will be more opportunity for people with similar interests (hiking, photography, scuba, etc...) to mesh with meets tailored to other hobbies. I don't have a very big sample size but so far my experience has been positive.


----------



## Troj (Apr 19, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Soo back on topic, I remember when I was in WoW and made the mistake of joining a furry guild. I'll keep the details relevant...basically we always had this one guy come in (baby fur who likes to be treated like an infant/child) and complain all the time about how no one at the local meet likes him. He didn't understand why people didn't like him when his friend (also a baby fur) had no problem fitting in and having friends. It took one looong private chat later to learn the root of the issue.
> 
> The dude would show up to public meets expecting everyone else to baby him and by baby I mean actually treat him like a child. The whole forced attempt at age regression play put a lot of people off. We had to go back and forth for a while as I tried to get him to see that this was not appropriate. I did get through after a while by explaining that he needs to have an adult side. The thing is at this point no one had ever sat down and had a heart to heart. Later on I got random contact from wow furs I didn't know who thanked me for helping the dude improve his behavior.
> 
> I guess this is worth adding due to the back and forth that has gone on. It doesn't hurt to try to sit people down and work with them on what they are doing, and how they can fix it. If everyone is too afraid of "Hurting feelings" the person is likely to never figure out "Why". You get this with some people who have Autism where no one wants to be up front and honest with them because "I don't want to hurt their feelings". So they never learn...until someone finally goes "Okay look, we need to talk" and reaches them on a level they can understand.



Nice job, Trpdwarf.

That's definitely one of the hardest conversations to have, as important and helpful as it can be in the end.

My M.O. is all-too-often to assume that the person can't change for whatever reason, or will inevitably refuse to change when asked, and to simply avoid potential "drama" by never broaching the subject. 

In the past, I've had run-ins with highly defensive people who would weep, sulk, or attack in response to even the smallest not-totally-positive comment. 

Additionally, I can remember times when people have given me unsolicited and unwelcome "advice" about things I couldn't change about myself, or had absolutely no intention of changing, and I can remember how I felt in those moments, and part of me wants to spare people that same experience. 

Of course, just keeping mum doesn't usually solve the problem itself, and drama can still erupt later, when the person finally realizes I or others are acting weird or standoffish.  

When I have had the courage or gall to have "the talk" with people, it seems to work well to focus on how other people are _interpreting _or _reacting _to the person's behavior. This sends the message that _I'm_ not necessarily judging the person, and that _I_ don't necessarily think the person is "bad," but that a specific behavior is sparking a bad, undesirable response from some other people. That seems to work well enough. 

Lightheartedly joke-hinting with some people in a non-passive-aggressive way will _sometimes_ work as well, but you have to send the message that you're essentially laughing _with_ the person about something, and not _at _them. But, this _does not_ work will highly reactive people, nor oblivious people, nor with a lot of people on the autism spectrum.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 19, 2013)

So what would you say about people who proclaim the lovely people you meet at fur meets define the fandom, make it unique, fun, and not watered down for mainstream consumption? That people should wave their freak flags high and tell everyone, including their parents "I don't give a fuck"?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> So what would you say about people who proclaim the lovely people you meet at fur meets define the fandom, make it unique, fun, and not watered down for mainstream consumption? That people should wave their freak flags high and tell everyone, including their parents "I don't give a fuck"?



Personally, I don't give a fuck but I have enough tact and self-respect to actually care about the way I'm perceived by others. I'm also pretty sure I've been more successful because of it. Everyone is a freak. Most people are into their own weird shit and everyone has things going through their mind nobody wants to hear. The essence of tact is that tiny filter in your brain that says "hey, dude -- that's pretty fucked up and you probably shouldn't do or say it." That filter is either broken in some people or simply hasn't been implemented yet.

There are also a lot of people who just_ can't take a hint_. If you keep beating around the bush because you are afraid of hurting people's feelings they won't have a way to learn what is appropriate. In my experience in the fandom (which goes back many, many years) the people who are like that have generally been shut-in most of their lives. They don't know what's appropriate because they don't have a lot of experience being around people. They join furry because "OMG WE ARE SO ACCEPTING," then act like douchebag weirdos and nobody says anything to them because we just love that type of behavior, right?

That's not how society is supposed to work. People are supposed to help others to integrate into the mainstream by putting pressure on them. This is an integral part of societies which have actually evolved this way historically. Keep in mind I recently posted about people being dishonest and not saying what's really on their mind. There is a difference here -- I don't think people should say WHATEVER is on their mind at any given time, but rather people should be honest with their feelings when they do choose to speak. You can be honest but not tell people everything at any given moment.

tldr; people should help others learn to tact


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 19, 2013)

Troj said:


> Ah, but having a "degree in Psychology" doesn't necessarily mean one's a Psychologist. To be a Real True Psychologist, you need a Psy.D. or a Ph.D., FYI.



Hence why I used the term "So-Called" :3 One does not simply become a Psychologist, I know that ^^
I like to "observe" people as well. Most of the time I "lurk" around here (as you may notice, I don't post so much... I've done that a bit more lately because /randomness/ and lack of will to go to bed early) and read people's posts: opinions and so on. I like to watch and learn things about others. I've always had "a thing" about Psychology and human personalities. But I don't like doing what ~someone~ was doing here lately: labeling people (to say the least) ^^

EDIT: I dunno how I let this one go unread.


Bluey said:


> No wonder FAF became so desolete with only K number posters left.
> *Old farts didnt leave room for breathing for new comers with all their negative,trolish,issued and mercyless shizz.*



"K Number posters left"? As far as I can see, there are actually a few "recent"/"new" members posting here on a daily basis. =|a
There are few "recent" posters, mainly because some "newcomers" are used to get into all communities and embrace them as hugloveyiffboxes. I don't see that happening in FAF because people (mostly the "oldfarts") face this as a regular forum, for regular, non-creepy, non-fetish based conversations. Of course, there are a few exceptions, but they're on their specific and belonging places. 
I'm a "newcomer" (yeah... kind of?) and I do prefer forums and communities with a bit more serious approach to certain issues/subjects than those which are mainly used for fetishy talks.
(I didn't see any ":V" there, so, I'll assume that wasn't sarcastic at all and you were srs bsns 'bout what you said)


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> tldr; people should help others learn to tact


Eh, I wouldn't bother unless a person was actually getting into my face with their behavior. Lots of people with fragile egos in the fandom, meaning lots of people who would take even the mildest "Hey, if you did/did no do x you'd get along with people better" criticism as a personal attack.


----------

